# Notoriously Morbid: Vanishing Cabinet (Spoilers!)



## MIKAGlam (Dec 1, 2014)

This thread is to talk about Notoriously Morbid's monthy sub, Vanishing Cabinet.

What was your favorite theme so far? Are there any themes that you are hoping for in the future?

My favorite so far would be the Tim Curry collection. I am hoping for an Addam's Family collection in the future.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 1, 2014)

my favorite would have to be the recent one, True Blood.  I also loved the WTD as well.   I missed out on being a member during the firefly VC, but I was able to pick up on all of the items except the hero of canton - I really love the nailpolish and autumn flower  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 1, 2014)

I think my favorite VC is always the latest one! I have a very short attention span in these matters. I *had* been wanting something based on _The Crow_, but we got that for Black Friday, so now I'm trying to come up with something else to wish for. It would be awesome to get a Nightmare on Elm Street collection in January because that's my birthday month, and that first film is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 1, 2014)

Themes - X-files, of course.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 1, 2014)

The Neil Gaiman collection! (Writer of Dreams, August).  I want all the NG things!  I would love a whole bunch of collections based on his works.

I'm totally hoping for The Office as a theme this month!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 1, 2014)

November has been my favorite VC so far. I love True Blood and all of the colors were perfect! I ordered backup jars of all of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@ I'm hoping for the Office too!!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Dec 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Themes - X-files, of course.


I was going to say this. I will advocate for X-Files until I eventually get a collection! (from anywhere, but NM would be stellar)


----------



## Shalott (Dec 1, 2014)

If I had to pick a favorite theme to date, it would probably be Neil Gaiman, but if I had to choose favorite colors it would be those from the Walking Dead collection. I really can't say that there is a particular theme I am looking for - the things I am a fan of are so obscure and/or not really NM's style so I don't think I am getting a Love, Actually or GANGSTA. themed VC any time soon. :lol:

If I could wish for something it would be The Vampire Diaries with a color that was either red/gray shift or gray/red shift and black glitter called "Toxic Love" or something similar. Yeahhhh... :laughno:


----------



## sefkhet (Dec 1, 2014)

I loved the Walking Dead shadows too, especially Officer Friendly and Cherokee Rose. VC is definitely my favorite sub. I especially love the extras Carrie's been sending - the zombie bag with the Walking Dead and the coffin with Sookie's and Eric's colors in it.


----------



## CurlyTails (Dec 1, 2014)

I will cry glittery tears of joy if this month's theme is The Office.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 1, 2014)

If there was The Office themed collection with a Krampus-inspired color, I'd probably go in my pants I'd be laughing so hard. Unfortunately, being an indie n00b, I don't know if such a color has been done before. :smiletongue:


----------



## kyxli (Dec 2, 2014)

My favorite theme out of the ones I've gotten is the Walking Dead one. I missed out on the Firefly one, but I think that would've been my favorite if I'd gotten it. I'm glad autumn flower made it into the permanent range, though - I'll definitely pick it up at some point.

I'm hoping next month is The Office!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 2, 2014)

I know this makes me a terribly weird person but I have never really "seen" the office.  My husband and I tried to watch a few episodes but I just did not "get" it.

I do not have any ideas for themes but would love a deep purple, deep cranberry or deep emerald.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 2, 2014)

I think I am going to go crack out my Office DVDs and binge. JIC it is this month's theme!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Dec 2, 2014)

Honestly, I am not a fan of the Office. I appreciate its fandom though! lol I know that no matter the theme, I will squee over the colors and will love them all but it just doesn't seem very NM style to me. Especially for December. I guess in my little dark heart NM is mostly a gothy company and I do NOT see the Office as gothy. haha!

BUT. I cant always have my way and so many of you would be happy with an Office collection so come what may, I will love it!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2014)

Even though this is completely in my own mind, I'm starting to convince myself that it's a bad present theme, and we'll see things from various shows and movies, and there will be a fruitcake Coffin Kisser.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Dec 2, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Even though this is completely in my own mind, I'm starting to convince myself that it's a bad present theme, and we'll see things from various shows and movies, and there will be a fruitcake Coffin Kisser.


Ever since you suggested this, I have been hoping for the same! haha


----------



## Shalott (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey ladies, anyone know who/how is the best way to contact NM about the PayPal account I am using for my sub? Without getting into details I had some bad stuff happen through PayPal and consequently affected my bank account, so I need to switch all recurring payments to my hub's account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 2, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Hey ladies, anyone know who/how is the best way to contact NM about the PayPal account I am using for my sub? Without getting into details I had some bad stuff happen through PayPal and consequently affected my bank account, so I need to switch all recurring payments to my hub's account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Are you changing the bank account PayPal uses to his account, or do you need to change from one PayPal address to another?  If the former, you just do that in PayPal.  Go to your profile, then Preapproved Payments, then pick Notoriously Morbid from the list, and the scroll down to Payment Method.  If the latter, just send an inquiry on their site.  I have no clue how they handle that situation, but they're really fast about responding to messages.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 2, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Are you changing the bank account PayPal uses to his account, or do you need to change from one PayPal address to another?  If the former, you just do that in PayPal.  Go to your profile, then Preapproved Payments, then pick Notoriously Morbid from the list, and the scroll down to Payment Method.  If the latter, just send an inquiry on their site.  I have no clue how they handle that situation, but they're really fast about responding to messages.


Need to change the PayPal account its self (the name and e-mail or what have you). I will go ahead and send that message then, Thank you!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Dec 3, 2014)

I've officially fallen in love with Don't Think so Loud from last month.  So much sparkle!

As far as The Office goes, I never really followed it, but I liked the first few seasons.  After that it got a bit too awkward for me.  I have some mild social anxiety and some of the situations just made me cringe.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 3, 2014)

Zymmy said:


> I've officially fallen in love with Don't Think so Loud from last month. So much sparkle!
> 
> As far as The Office goes, I never really followed it, but I liked the first few seasons. After that it got a bit too awkward for me. I have some mild social anxiety and some of the situations just made me cringe.


Same with Don't Think So Loud. I saw it and was like ehh it's pink. I don't wear pink and then I wore it and ZOMGG I am in love!! I never thought I would love a color like that, but I've been wearing it everyday! So much sparkly! I put it on top of all my looks now. All of them.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 3, 2014)

It definitely took me awhile to get into The Office, and @ I know what you mean on the awkwardness!  I was cringing my way through most of the time Michael was on-screen.  But the Jim &amp; Pam love story always sucked me back in!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh my gosh I wore Compton from the Nov VC and am in love!  It looks so unassuming in the jar then you put it on and it is lilac/no wait it's green/puple/gold amazingness!  I have only worn Merlotte and Compton from this month.  Will try Don't think so loud tomorrow.

I have so many shades and only one set of eyelids!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Dec 3, 2014)

Quinn paired with Northman in the crease and outer V....omg so pretty!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Quinn paired with Northman in the crease and outer V....omg so pretty!


Ohhhh in going to have to try this tomorrow. Thanks for th suggestion!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 4, 2014)

Ugh, SO ANTSY to find out the real theme and composition for December!  I'm crossing my fingers and hoping it goes up Friday.  Or tomorrow night.  Or right now.  Right now would be good.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh oh oh! If you're on the wait list, signup emails will be going out tonight! If you're not on the list, email them to get on it! Any available slots after the wait list will go up tomorrow at 10am Eastern/7am Pacific! THE TIME IS DRAWING NEAR!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Ugh, SO ANTSY to find out the real theme and composition for December!  I'm crossing my fingers and hoping it goes up Friday.  Or tomorrow night.  Or right now.  Right now would be good.


Haven't people posted guesses on either the NM FB page or the Customer Crypt? I remember her confirming once or twice when people guessed correctly!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 4, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Haven't people posted guesses on either the NM FB page or the Customer Crypt? I remember her confirming once or twice when people guessed correctly!


Nope, no one has guessed!  I think we were all distracted by Black Friday's collection and sale.  And since we're so close to release, I'm not sure anyone feels like asking.

ETA:  If you're on the wait list, CHECK YOUR EMAIL THROUGHOUT THE EVENING.  She's sending out signup emails in batches this evening, and you only have until 9am Eastern/6am Pacific to claim your spot.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey everyone! Guess who got off the waitlist this month!? Woo! I can't wait to get this months VC.


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 4, 2014)

I was able to get off the wait list as well!  So so so happy!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 4, 2014)

According to FB the official reveal will be tomorrow!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm also off the waitlist! Officially my first indie sub besides GDE OTM, which I haven't been able to get since like, May and I miss dearly. &lt;3 SO EXCITED.


----------



## Allison H (Dec 4, 2014)

Yay!! I'm so happy so many of you got off the wait list!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This sub is amazing!


----------



## KatieS131 (Dec 4, 2014)

YAY!!! I got in! I am so excited about this sub and can't wait to see what this month's theme is!


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 4, 2014)

I joined! I've never gotten an indie sub before, and the only indie shadows I've tried are GDE and Dawn Eyes. I am really hoping the theme is The Office, but I'm sure anything will be awesome!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 5, 2014)

I am off the waitlist!  So excited for the VC.

 I'm a little peeved at Paypal though.  I set up the account before I got married and I have to scan and send multiple documents to change my last name on the account.  What a headache.  They require more documentation than the Fed!  If I were signing up for any other sub I would have given up.


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 5, 2014)

I got off the waitlist too, and I only asked to be put ON the waitlist 11 days ago!! YAY! My first sub box!


----------



## sefkhet (Dec 5, 2014)

Congrats to everyone who got a sub! You're going to love it. VC is my favorite sub, period.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 5, 2014)

Aw, *hell*, yeah! I almost jokingly said, "Wouldn't it be fun if the theme was presents for horror movie villains?" It was actually my immediate thought when I saw the preview swatch, but I didn't think we could possibly be that lucky, so I didn't say that, but IT LOOKS LIKE THAT'S WHAT IT IS! No swatches or shades names are being previewed, but this is the Merry Monsters collection! So Mittens for Michael? I'm thinking that has got to be Michael Myers.

ETA: The Evil List! This month is going to be *amazing*! I can tell already!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 5, 2014)

Omg!! Yes!

Does that make it seem like we will get 4 eyeshadows, a blush, and a lip gloss? If so, very generous. Pretty excited about this!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes, *so* much awesome! I saw the contents and had Book of Shadows flashbacks. This is very, *very* good, of course.

Heads up, although it doesn't really matter at the moment: I'm going to change the title of this thread (and the other sub threads) tonight to include the fact that these will be spoiler threads. That just means you don't need to do spoiler tags. There's no real change to anything in the threads themselves, but I do like to put that in thread titles as a warning to newcomers. I completely forgot about that when I created the threads!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 5, 2014)

I was thinking about that last night. I totally forgot to add it. Good idea!


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 5, 2014)

Eeee! I'm really excited. I love horror!

But.. this just made me think about something I need to ask! I have a slight obsession with murder/serial killers... are there any collections made about this?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh, it's not a big deal *at all*. I created a bunch of sub threads and completely spaced the spoiler thing until just now!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 5, 2014)

lindzebra said:


> Eeee! I'm really excited. I love horror!
> 
> But.. this just made me think about something I need to ask! I have a slight obsession with murder/serial killers... are there any collections made about this?


NM has the Blood Countess collection. Geek Chic and Aromaleigh both have Hannibal collections, if you want to go to fictional killers.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 5, 2014)

Meh, sorry no. This theme does nothing for me.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 5, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Meh, sorry no. This theme does nothing for me.


well, hopefully the colors will be nice.  I am a bit surprised that they haven't shown the colors - they usually do.  Now they are waiting until the VC's are shipped.

weird.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, hopefully the colors will be nice.  I am a bit surprised that they haven't shown the colors - they usually do.  Now they are waiting until the VC's are shipped.
> 
> weird.


I was thinking the same thing! Usually we'd have a few sneak peeks at least. Maybe they wanted to keep the theme super underwraps and hence no spoilers? Regardless, 4 shadows, a blush, and a lip color?! I am in!

I am assuming there will be red in there somewhere, probably as an eyeshadow which I have yet to try. I wonder what color Regan's blush will be. When I think exorcist, I think of vomit lol.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 5, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Usually we'd have a few sneak peeks at least. Maybe they wanted to keep the theme super underwraps and hence no spoilers? Regardless, 4 shadows, a blush, and a lip color?! I am in!
> 
> I am assuming there will be red in there somewhere, probably as an eyeshadow which I have yet to try. I wonder what color Regan's blush will be. When I think exorcist, I think of vomit lol.


lol

hahaha

leatherface lipgloss should be...err interesting!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Dec 5, 2014)

I am SO excited for this theme!!! I want Choo-Choo Chucky so badly and I dont care what it is or what color! haha

*I might like Chucky a little*



Spoiler


----------



## snl (Dec 5, 2014)

Not much of a horror watcher but I do love nontraditional Christmas. Anyway, I managed to snag a subscriotion this morning. I totally thought I was going to miss out because of work stuff making me 20 min late. First indie sub!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 5, 2014)

This is right up my alley and I am so excited that I got in for this one! Ahhhhh.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 5, 2014)

Admittedly bummed that the theme is not the Office, but that wouldn't have really 'fit' NM so I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I am a big wuss and don't watch scary movies, but I'm still excited about all the different products! Can't WAIT to see the colors!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Admittedly bummed that the theme is not the Office, but that wouldn't have really 'fit' NM so I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I am a big wuss and don't watch scary movies, but I'm still excited about all the different products! Can't WAIT to see the colors!


I love horror but I WOULD love if someone came up with a collection themed around The Office.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 5, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I love horror but I WOULD love if someone came up with a collection themed around The Office.


Ah, me too! I would snatch that up in heartbeat!


----------



## KatieS131 (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't watch scary movies, either! But I am still so excited about this sub and that I got it in time to get this month's!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm excited for this theme.  I can't wait to see the lipgloss.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm hoping that the lipgloss is a shimmery bronzey topcoat sort of thing. That film's palette is heavy on the browns, so it would be appropriate, especially since we already received a red gloss two or three months ago.


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 5, 2014)

I got a sub!!!! Yay!!! I'm SO excited about finally getting one. I can't wait to see it all!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 5, 2014)

This isn't necessarily my favorite theme because I'm not a fan of horror movies but I'm still happy that I'm off the waitlist finally!


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm weird, I watch tons of horror movies and love the Walking Dead, but I don't actually like to collect things from horror movies or the like. It seems so, so dark...

so... macabre...

so... MORBID. Notoriously?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 5, 2014)

I really think this is why I have embraced this brand:  I love horror.  Books, movies, tv shows, music, artwork, playing cards with various stills from the _Nightmare on Elm Street_ franchise -- I even named an entire cat after one of the greatest horror writers *ever*.  I actually got into makeup because I was obsessed with horror effects in high school.  I would have loved to have gone into that field, but I had no clue how to even attempt to get into it, and then there was all sorts of family stuff that held me back.  I love Halloween because that's when I can get lots of skull stuff like cookie jars and tumblers, which I use year-round, and I have not one but *two* Crystal Skull vodka bottles (one is the regular-sized head, although it's empty because my aunt wanted the vodka, and one is a small one from the airplane bottle section of the liquor store, but that one still contains the booze).  The aesthetic is just *me*.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I really think this is why I have embraced this brand:  I love horror.  Books, movies, tv shows, music, artwork, playing cards with various stills from the _Nightmare on Elm Street_ franchise -*- I even named an entire cat *after one of the greatest horror writers *ever*.  I actually got into makeup because I was obsessed with horror effects in high school.  I would have loved to have gone into that field, but I had no clue how to even attempt to get into it, and then there was all sorts of family stuff that held me back.  I love Halloween because that's when I can get lots of skull stuff like cookie jars and tumblers, which I use year-round, and I have not one but *two* Crystal Skull vodka bottles (one is the regular-sized head, although it's empty because my aunt wanted the vodka, and one is a small one from the airplane bottle section of the liquor store, but that one still contains the booze).  The aesthetic is just *me*.


My weird brain went way too far with the idea of naming just the parts of a cat.  I've been naming my cats wrong for years!!!  :lol:


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 5, 2014)

LadyK said:


> My weird brain went way too far with the idea of naming just the parts of a cat.  I've been naming my cats wrong for years!!!  :lol:


 HAHAHA, mine too, I snorted at that part.

(and I also named an entire cat, Edgar, after Poe)    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 5, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> (and I also named an entire cat, Edgar, after Poe)


Whoo!  Great minds think alike!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(The other cat is named after Oscar Wilde because of _The Portrait of Dorian Gray_.  He's a gray kitty.  And he's a VERY VERY HANDSOME BOY, and he makes sure everyone is aware of his beauty.  I had *no clue* he would turn out like this when I named him!)


----------



## Shalott (Dec 5, 2014)

I am literally here for pretties. :lol: I am massively superstitious and I won't touch horror-type stuff with a ten foot pole. My personal belief is that negative energy draws other negative energies, and I want that as far away from me as possible.

OF COURSE that doesn't mean I think all folks who like horror or spooky stuff are going to be serial killers or something! If that were the case, I'd be a poor version of Cher from Clueless, LMAO. :lol:


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 5, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I am literally here for pretties. :lol: I am massively superstitious and I won't touch horror-type stuff with a ten foot pole. My personal belief is that negative energy draws other negative energies, and I want that as far away from me as possible.
> 
> OF COURSE that doesn't mean I think all folks who like horror or spooky stuff are going to be serial killers or something! If that were the case, I'd be a poor version of Cher from Clueless, LMAO. :lol:


I think it's something like that for me, too. I am totally "SCIENCE SCIENCE" pro-rationale, pro-logic, no superstitions... except this. I just think it's really macabre. That, and I just don't find is aesthetically pleasing.

I am ALL about science fiction, though. I wish more brands embraced sci-fi. I'd love to have collections inspired by Philip K. Dick, Solaris, 2001: A Space Odyssey, Battlestar Galactica, Star Trek: TNG, Half Life, Portal and the like.

I also like the idea of collections for Peter Pan and Wizard of Oz, plus modern shows like The Office, Lost, and geez, wouldn't Breaking Bad make an AMAZING collection?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 5, 2014)

x-files, x-files, x-files...

I keep asking for it in the FB group.  I am not sure Carrie/Laura are x-file fans.  I am happy that they do buffy stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 6, 2014)

Haha I am all about the macabre stuff. I did an entire print series on death...by accident. my professor kept giving us different assignment and everything that always came to mind was macabre stuff. This semester I went a little more cheery and I made a statement that I'm going back to my gorey stuff and his only reply was "that's my girl". (hmmm, that seems like it could be taken the wrong way, but no lol)

I think that's why I love NM so much. It understands me lol


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, hopefully the colors will be nice.  I am a bit surprised that they haven't shown the colors - they usually do.  Now they are waiting until the VC's are shipped.
> 
> weird.


Looping back on this one because I missed it earlier:  I think they're specifically not showing the shades just for this month as a part of the theme.  Presents for horror icons!  It's all a big surprise!

And as for the specific shades, I am a bit intrigued at the possibility of a pink blush with a green sheen to it for Regan.  My brain latched onto that this morning and just won't go.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2014)

Some kind of a red/green duochrome for Freddy, maybe? (the stripes on his sweater)...


----------



## Shalott (Dec 6, 2014)

If were doing dream collections, then I'd love to see Sleepy Hollow! They could do...

Ichabod/Abbie - "Two Witnesses"  a brown with a strong purple shift and lost of glitter

Katerina - "Love Buried Deep"  a moss green with heavy burgandy glitter

Henry Parish/Jeremy - "Got You Now" - A tan, cozy color offset by startling flecks of red

Moloch - "King of all Hell" - burnt, blackish brown with greenish-whitegold shift and orange glitters.

If they added a fifth shadow - Captain Abraham - 'Sold Your Soul" - a blood red with black glitter. Pretty simple

Or The Horseman - Difficult Sides - A white, with blue, gosld and an eerie orange red glitter

Or a blush - Jenny - Strength Protects - A very deep plum that when blended on cheeks shows a softer, more mauve tone  with a good amount of shimmer

That was fun but too har for my brain. Night.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2014)

Ooh, I just thought of one that I'm going to have to think about a bit more before I try to come up with an imaginary collection to go with the movie (also, my sleepy drugs have kicked in, so I know I'm not making much sense right now, so I need to not work on this post any more tonight).  Hint:  Death by Stereo.


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes! Yes! I love Sleepy Hollow and I love Death By Stereo (my looks don't translate my musical taste at all, by the way, and I always get shocked looks when I say that my favorite bands are Fugazi, Explosions in The Sky, Mogwai, and Q and Not U). 

Speaking of, last night I was thinking of a music collection, including SUB-SUB-genres like Chill Wave and Witch Gaze, and took off with it until I fell asleep.

I SO want to start a makeup company. Well, I could think of themes and do artwork. Someone with all the talent could formulate the colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also agree that an X-Files Collection needs to happen, like, yesterday.

Also, my heart is aching for a collection inspired by Haruku Murakami's novels. That would be amazing.

@@meaganola has anyone done a collection based on any of Hayao Miyazaki's works? 

A true Brothers Grimm/Fairtytales collection, too... Notoriously Morbid could do that so well (if no one else has? I saw the Valentines collections GDE put out this year and cursed myself for only really getting into indies since August!)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2014)

OH MY GOD, Murakami makeup, YES PLEASE!

(ohsailor, I used to live...yes, live...in a record store, and not only does no one around me ever know what i'm talking about when I talk about music (small town and I swear all anyone listens to is pop country) but I also get surprise and alien looks when I DO talk music with people and I very much appreciate your musical taste.)


----------



## biancardi (Dec 6, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> A true Brothers Grimm/Fairtytales collection, too... Notoriously Morbid could do that so well (if no one else has? I saw the Valentines collections GDE put out this year and cursed myself for only really getting into indies since August!)



I would love that! As you stated, a true version of those tales, not the scrubbed kid-friendly version  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I still love that movie - Brothers Grimm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chibimorph (Dec 6, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> has anyone done a collection based on any of Hayao Miyazaki's works?


Shiro has Miyazaki lip tints: http://shirocosmetics.com/products/lips/tinted-balms/

Baroque Cosmetics has a Spirited Away Collection (collection name is Always With Me) and a Howl's Moving Castle Collection (A Heart's a Heavy Burden): http://baroquecosmetics.storenvy.com/

Dusk Cosmetics has collections based on Howl's Moving Castle and Princess Mononoke: http://www.storenvy.com/stores/397104-dusk-cosmetics


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> Yes! Yes! I love Sleepy Hollow and I love Death By Stereo (my looks don't translate my musical taste at all, by the way, and I always get shocked looks when I say that my favorite bands are Fugazi, Explosions in The Sky, Mogwai, and Q and Not U).


Whoops, no, wrong Death by Stereo.  Maybe my hint should have been the Frog Brothers.  I need to rewatch the movie and flesh out my ideas.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> x-files, x-files, x-files...
> 
> I keep asking for it in the FB group.  I am not sure Carrie/Laura are x-file fans.  I am happy that they do buffy stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OMG, I will looooove an X-Files theme &lt;3 &lt;3 I have been rewatching on Netflix, so great. 



meaganola said:


> Looping back on this one because I missed it earlier:  I think they're specifically not showing the shades just for this month as a part of the theme.  Presents for horror icons!  It's all a big surprise!
> 
> And as for the specific shades, I am a bit intrigued at the possibility of a pink blush with a green sheen to it for Regan.  My brain latched onto that this morning and just won't go.


Ohhh, that blush sounds amaze! Like Regan just has to have some sort of green flash right??


----------



## LadyK (Dec 6, 2014)

chibimorph said:


> Shiro has Miyazaki lip tints: http://shirocosmetics.com/products/lips/tinted-balms/
> 
> Baroque Cosmetics has a Spirited Away Collection (collection name is Always With Me) and a Howl's Moving Castle Collection (A Heart's a Heavy Burden): http://baroquecosmetics.storenvy.com/
> 
> Dusk Cosmetics has collections based on Howl's Moving Castle and Princess Mononoke: http://www.storenvy.com/stores/397104-dusk-cosmetics


Now I have to read Howl's Moving Castle again.  Love that book.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 6, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> OMG, I will looooove an X-Files theme &lt;3 &lt;3 I have been rewatching on Netflix, so great.
> 
> Ohhh, that blush sounds amaze! Like Regan just has to have some sort of green flash right??


oh let's hope not!!  That would be one unwearable blush! except when you want to vomit. haha

the nice thing about NM is that their colors are totally wearable for work ~ you can work with them to be work-friendly.  A blush like that,  so not work friendly.

I can get away with a lot at my job, cause I work for a college, but that one...not so good.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2014)

I am seriously hoping for a blush with a green flash.  It would definitely be different from the usual stuff!  I think it could be more wearable than you might think (just look at the green finishing powder from Shiro), but we'll never know unless someone makes it so we can try it!  A sub like this is *perfect* for making weird things like this that are fun for the creators to make but are otherwise not going to move well enough in a shop to put them into actual production.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 6, 2014)

I have never wanted to wear blush with green in it, so if it happens, I will pass.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 6, 2014)

Congrats to all the ladies who got off the list!

Normally I'm not a horror person, but I'm still obsessed with Buffy (After all this time?  Always...) and I will happily wear all of these colors as long as they are aesthetically pleasing to me!  Also YAY for a lip product again this month!  

Also, I was totally designing eyeshadow for vampires last night (Black Dagger brotherhood, not sure if anyone here reads it) in my dreams to the point where I had to wake myself up completely so I wouldn't continue in my weird half-dream restless state for the rest of the night.  

And @@biancardi I hear you, a green flash/shift in blush is not something I would *normally* do, but there are a few fixes if that's what comes - 1) only wear it on weekends, when getting a little freaky with makeup totally fine, or 2) mix it with clear lipgloss!  (as long as it's lipsafe!) the GDE November OTM color More Pie Please was red with green glitter, and mixing it with clear gloss completely got rid of the green.  Worst case scenario, add it to your trade list, indies - especially anything from the Vanishing Cabinets - are trading gold right now!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2014)

I would totally try a blush with a green flash, it'd be interesting to see what it actually looked like. I'm imagining you wouldn't look like an alien or anything, maybe just have a bit of an interesting/unusual glow when you caught the light the right way. 

I guess there's not much I wouldn't at least try, makeup-wise.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 6, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Congrats to all the ladies who got off the list!
> 
> Normally I'm not a horror person, but I'm still obsessed with Buffy (After all this time?  Always...) and I will happily wear all of these colors as long as they are aesthetically pleasing to me!  Also YAY for a lip product again this month!
> 
> ...


I haven't had any luck with my NM items on my swap list....they still stay around....lol


----------



## biancardi (Dec 6, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I would totally try a blush with a green flash, it'd be interesting to see what it actually looked like. I'm imagining you wouldn't look like an alien or anything, maybe just have a bit of an interesting/unusual glow when you caught the light the right way.
> 
> I guess there's not much I wouldn't at least try, makeup-wise.


it might work for pink-skinned/cool toned ladies. I can say right now, it won't work for me! I know what will happen - people will either ask me if I am sick or tell me that I have eyeshadow on my cheek! hahaha

sorry, but I do hope this is not one of the combos in the VC but for those who want it, I hope it will be made into a blush that can be purchased separately. If it is in the VC, I do hope that ladies here will take it off my hands for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am very adventurous when it comes to makeup, but green blush on my skin, nope. I know what works and what doesn't!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I am seriously hoping for a blush with a green flash. It would definitely be different from the usual stuff! I think it could be more wearable than you might think (just look at the green finishing powder from Shiro), but we'll never know unless someone makes it so we can try it! A sub like this is *perfect* for making weird things like this that are fun for the creators to make but are otherwise not going to move well enough in a shop to put them into actual production.


I love that green finishing powder! And I would SO love to see a blush like that. How fun!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 6, 2014)

lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 6, 2014)

Subbing to this thread to posisbly join next month! I need some exciting makeup colors, I have too many basics in my collection and its kind of making me bored.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Subbing to this thread to posisbly join next month! I need some exciting makeup colors, I have too many basics in my collection and its kind of making me bored.


We need a gray toned blush for contouring that flashes green with subtle blood red shimmers, yessssss


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 6, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> We need a gray toned blush for contouring that flashes green with subtle blood red shimmers, yessssss


This would pull of my undead chic looks perfectly. I'll pair it with the Life's Entropy lip theory in Nucleus that I'll get sometime in 2015.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 6, 2014)

Lol


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 6, 2014)

If I can wear purple and orange blush, I don't see anything wrong with a green sheen one! Bring it on NM! Lol


----------



## biancardi (Dec 6, 2014)

lol

I guess dissent is not welcomed.  got the message, mods.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 6, 2014)

usofjessamerica said:


> Lol


Seriously. I can't believe I ordered makeup that I won't see until next year lmfao.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 6, 2014)

@@kawaiimeows same here I ordered from NM during Black Friday weekend and it's gonna take foreveeeeeeer to get!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 6, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Seriously. I can't believe I ordered makeup that I won't see until next year lmfao.


Imam let you finish since LE is off topic but lemme interrupt here for a second. YES GIRL RIGHT?

Ok back to VC


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 6, 2014)

@@biancardi I totally get where you are coming from. The idea of wearing green blush gives me the heebie jeebies, but I think I would try it out just because it would be different. Plus, it could potentially be eye safe, and I would personally rock a pink eyeshadow with a green shift. But who knows what we will end up actually getting. I'm pretty excited to not know what is coming this month. I love the usual sneak peeks, but this month will be a fun Christmas/holiday surprise.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Dec 6, 2014)

@kawaiimeows @usofjessamerica *cough*https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135214-lifes-entropy/ *cough*

I would love a blush with a green flash! Or anything really because the NM formula is the bee's knees!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2014)

There's precedent for a greenish cast in non-eye face products:


http://shirocosmetics.com/product/an-east-wind-coming/
http://www.darlinggirlcosmetics.com/item_532/Living-Dead-Gurl--Inner-Glow-Blush.htm (golden-green, but still *green*) 
http://www.darlinggirlcosmetics.com/item_893/Loves-True-Kiss--Inner-Glow-Blush.htm (green to pink shift, but, again, green) 
Hello Waffle has June Bug:  Warm orange-coral with the subtlest amount of blue/green glow (the site is currently down, but I found a page with swatches and descriptions)
I think that's one of the big reasons I'm jonesing for this to happen:  It's out there.  I just don't want to have to go out and buy it.  I want it to magically appear in my mailbox!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 6, 2014)

meaganola said:


> There's precedent for a greenish cast in non-eye face products:
> 
> 
> http://shirocosmetics.com/product/an-east-wind-coming/
> ...


I have An East Wind is Coming! I got it to tone my other contouring powders I ordered from Shiro. I haven't actually tried it yet but I feel like I should now that we've talked about green face things! I'm excited for this month's VC, and not really getting any sneak peeks. I love getting the wild outlandish colors I wouldn't try otherwise!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2014)

I want to try it and hope that it would look good on me. If not, I'd say "oh well..." and just call myself Elphaba for the day. I have a weird name as it is, I'm sure people would barely notice. 

But, I don't want to try it enough to buy it. I'm with Meagan. Just come to me.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 7, 2014)

Question for the NM VC vets here.  When does the VC usually ship each month?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 7, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Question for the NM VC vets here.  When does the VC usually ship each month?


I was just wondering this!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Question for the NM VC vets here.  When does the VC usually ship each month?


I want to say two weeks after payment.  I was looking at my shipping notices from them, and I'm having a problem sorting out what was an order and what was a VC since they changed their shipping software, but two weeks seems approximately correct.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 7, 2014)

On Facebook she said she had hired someone to come in and pack up VCs next week.  I think she also stated the goal is to get all the BF orders out by 12/19.  I usually get my VC in the 20-25th range of the month usually about 3 days after I get shipping.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 7, 2014)

@@biancardi please don't feel that way, I think people were just giving their honest opinions. My aesthetic isn't @@meaganola's aesthetic, which isn't @@Shalott's aesthetic, which isn't @'s aesthetic. I'm not a moderator, but I believe all opinions are welcome. Please don't feel chased off.


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 7, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I want to try it and hope that it would look good on me. If not, I'd say "oh well..." and just call myself Elphaba for the day. I have a weird name as it is, I'm sure people would barely notice.
> 
> But, I don't want to try it enough to buy it. I'm with Meagan. Just come to me.


Haha! This made me laugh until I snorted. Glad no one was around...


----------



## Shalott (Dec 7, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> @@biancardi please don't feel that way, I think people were just giving their honest opinions. My aesthetic isn't @@meaganola's aesthetic, which isn't @@Shalott's aesthetic, which isn't @'s aesthetic. I'm not a moderator, but I believe all opinions are welcome. Please don't feel chased off.


So, so true. I will wear a lot (and I mean A LOT - NARS Exhibit A is one of my faves) of bold blushes, but one with green, even as just a flash? Pass. So please, @@biancardi, don't feel put out! I for one love all opinions, even if they don't agree with my own!

ETA: Oh gosh darn it you guys, why do I have to type like an infant while making an impassioned speech? I will forever be known as Queen of Edits.


----------



## EggyBread (Dec 7, 2014)

Uh, so apparently I subscribed to this while in the hospital... while on morphine.. at 5 am. I knew I was on the waitlist, but I don't actually remember signing up. Now I'm worried about what else I may have bought.. hah. 

ETA: Oh, and a greenish blush sounds terrible to me. I hope it's not that. I guess if it is, I could wear it as an eyeshadow.


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 7, 2014)

Shalott said:


> So, so true. I will wear a lot (and I mean A LOT - NARS Exhibit A is one of my faves) of bold blushes, but one with green, even as just a flash? Pass. So please, @@biancardi, don't feel put out! I for one love all opinions, even if they don't agree with my own!
> 
> ETA: Oh gosh darn it you guys, why do I have to type like an infant while making an impassioned speech? I will forever be known as Queen of Edits.


Hahaha, me too. Always editing.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> Uh, so apparently I subscribed to this while in the hospital... while on morphine.. at 5 am. I knew I was on the waitlist, but I don't actually remember signing up. Now I'm worried about what else I may have bought.. hah.
> 
> ETA: Oh, and a greenish blush sounds terrible to me. I hope it's not that. I guess if it is, I could wear it as an eyeshadow.


It's not, it was just an idea that people were throwing on here, but she confirmed on facebook that the blush has no green, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 7, 2014)

Hahah guys, I wasn't envisioning a straight up GREEN blush anyway. I thought more of a like sparkles with green it in. Just making your face glow-y, not green eye'd monster. 

And now, I am slightly sad there's NO GREEN BLUSH.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Hahah guys, I wasn't envisioning a straight up GREEN blush anyway. I thought more of a like sparkles with green it in. Just making your face glow-y, not green eye'd monster.
> 
> And now, I am slightly sad there's NO GREEN BLUSH.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That was my vision as well: A nice pink or peach with an ever so slight green iridescence. Due to color theory, it might not even show up because the red in the blush or your cheeks might cancel it out.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2014)

Haha, yep, that's what I was thinking too and now I really want to try one.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm actually more concerned about the lipgloss!  I think the idea earlier of a bronzy-gold kind of "topcoat" would be awesome AND holiday appropriate, but I'm just so afraid it's going to be BROWN.  

But even if that happens, I'll either find a way to make it work, or give it to someone who will love it!  NM has never let me down yet! Helluva Lover and Cachtice are so amazing, and I can't wait to get my grabby hands on the Kiss &amp; Tell and Sparkle Horse I ordered!  I'm sure Leatherface Lipgloss will be a happy part of that collection!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't know WTF is up with my PayPal - after the Halloween debacle, I've requested that it be frozen to all incoming and outgoing payments, but my VC was still charged - how is this possible? I've been working with the ladies to try and change my subscription to my hubby's PP account but, ehh, I don't know what is going on.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I don't know WTF is up with my PayPal - after the Halloween debacle, I've requested that it be frozen to all incoming and outgoing payments, but my VC was still charged - how is this possible? I've been working with the ladies to try and change my subscription to my hubby's PP account but, ehh, I don't know what is going on.


I deal with credit cards at work with recurring payments set up for some people, and credit card companies sometimes let recurring payments go through on a canceled card because, hey, it's a payment we've seen go through before, so it's probably legit.  OTOH, out of nowhere, my CC company decided to start declining my cell phone payments that had been set up on recurring payments, and the decline code says it's due to fraud.  No clue why since I didn't report any fraud, and it had been set up as recurring for at least a couple of years.  It's the *only* charge that gets denied.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 8, 2014)

I have shipping from NM but I'm not sure if it's the VC or the Murder of Crows set.  Anyone else have shipping?


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 8, 2014)

I couldn't decide what makeup to wear today so I was looking at my VC stuff and grabbed Merlotte and Pray I'm Dead.

Merlotte is just so ugly and drab in the jar. I don't know why I decided to use it, but I am so glad I did! Once on my lid it turns into a light brown with a gorgeous purple sheen. It's so different on then what's in the jar. I put that in my lid and then Pray I'm Dead in my crease and outer V.

Not to be egotistical but do you ever have those days where your just like ugh I look so good! Today is that day for me.

Merlotte is going to get major love from me for a bit.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2014)

LadyK said:


> I have shipping from NM but I'm not sure if it's the VC or the Murder of Crows set. Anyone else have shipping?


Nope. I don't even have my Murder of Crows shipping yet. I think I was the very first person to order that one.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 8, 2014)

I got shipping from NM today too, but not sure if it's for one of my orders or the VC!


----------



## Tamarin (Dec 8, 2014)

to whoever asked about a breaking bad collection: geekton abbey has a collection inspired by them


----------



## Margo Julianna (Dec 10, 2014)

Just to throw my idea in...I really hope NM does a Bitten collection - both the tv show and the book are so fab!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 12, 2014)

I am just so impatient to get this! I think it's due to the fact that I don't know what the colors are. So excited to see them!

I am hoping that as a surprise she throws in the new shadow bind to sample.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 12, 2014)

Yay, I just found my Feeling Alive Coffin Kisser floating around in the bottom of my messenger bag! I thought I lost it at my aunt's the weekend after I received it! I was super bummed after it vanished because it was part of a VC, and it really bothered to me not have the whole thing, but it's complete again!


----------



## Amber McCarley (Dec 12, 2014)

Today I put on "No More a Witch" and /ded
I LOVE this duochrome!!! *Permanent collection in case anyone was curious* gorgeous green shift and smokes out black.



Spoiler


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm on my phone so I can't post a photo (too much work lol) but on fb there is a picture of Fringe coat for Freddie! It's gorgeous


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 16, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> I'm on my phone so I can't post a photo (too much work lol) but on fb there is a picture of Fringe coat for Freddie! It's gorgeous


----------



## meaganola (Dec 16, 2014)

It totally reminds me of the boiler room, which was exactly what I was hoping for since his hat seemed like it would be too dark for a fringe jacket! (Yup, I was trying to logic things out in terms of the films' palettes.)


----------



## LadyK (Dec 16, 2014)

I am really liking this color.  Can't wait to see more!


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 17, 2014)

I got tracking! So excited.


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 17, 2014)

@ Me too!! I was wondering if it was for the VC or my black friday order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm guessing that shipping labels were printed for a batch of VCs this morning because I already received my Black Friday order. I can't wait to see what they did with this collection!


----------



## sefkhet (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah, my Black Friday order isn't scheduled to be packed for several days, so I think the tracking I got this morning is for the VC. I still get just as excited when I get shipping as I did for my first one!


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 17, 2014)

I got tracking this morning too! Already had 1 tracking number from them so I guess my BF order and VC are both on the way to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Dec 17, 2014)

No shipping for me yet but my Black Friday order should get here today.  That will give me pretties to play with while I wait.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 17, 2014)

I got a shipping notice today too!  Had to pause and think if it was VC or BF but I ordered 12/2 so it is likely VC!  Also the email is always a stamps.com email vs when I order from the site and it notifies me via paypal.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 18, 2014)

I have movement on my tracking # for VC!  And it's supposed to be delivered FRIDAY! Yay for living reasonably close to NM!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 18, 2014)

Movement on mine, too!  Estimated delivery is Saturday!


----------



## EggyBread (Dec 18, 2014)

Mine will be delivered Monday!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 18, 2014)

Mine was picked up and it looks like it should be here on Monday!  Are they in NM?  Mine is shipping from WV.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 18, 2014)

LadyK said:


> Mine was picked up and it looks like it should be here on Monday! Are they in NM? Mine is shipping from WV.


NM in this case is short for Notoriously Morbid. They're in WV.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah I totally should have spelled that out.  Yay for being close to Notoriously Morbid.  They're in WV, I'm in NC.  Oops!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 18, 2014)

Mine was picked up! Can't wait for it to get here - I LOVE FRINGE COAT FOR FREDDY.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 18, 2014)

My VC will be here Saturday!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 18, 2014)

meaganola said:


> NM in this case is short for Notoriously Morbid. They're in WV.





magicalmom said:


> Yeah I totally should have spelled that out.  Yay for being close to Notoriously Morbid.  They're in WV, I'm in NC.  Oops!


Lol,  I am used to seeing NM for Notoriously Morbid, I think the context threw me off.  I would use the "it's early" excuse but I've already had my coffee.   :hehe:


----------



## lovepink (Dec 18, 2014)

Mine states it will be delivered on Monday 12/22 but I will not be here so I will not see mine until 2015!  Please post lots of pictures so I can live vicariously through you all while mine hangs out at the post office for a while!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 19, 2014)

Someone on FB posted their VC and it's all so pretty!

edit: sometimes I can use correct grammar.


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 19, 2014)

I just got mine! I really love the blush.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 19, 2014)

Ooh, it looks so pretty!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Dec 20, 2014)

Yay!  Mine just showed up in the mail.  The packaging is super-cute, and I'm loving these colors.  The lip gloss looks really nice with the blush and I think Jammies for Jason is my favorite of the eyeshadows.  Hooray!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 20, 2014)

Pictures/swatches?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Dec 20, 2014)

My VC came today!  I wasn't expecting it until Monday so this is a happy surprise.  I love Fringe Coat for Freddie and Choo-Choo for Chucky!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 20, 2014)

Aargh, I have everything nicely swatched -- and I can't find my phone to take a picture!  I think Fringe Coat for Freddie is quite possibly *the* most sparkly brown I have ever seen.  I'm not sure if I will be able to share this beauty, though, because DONDE ESTA EL TELEFONO?

ETA:  Found it and got the photos edited!  There was An Incident while I was setting all of the jars up that was almost a tragedy, but it was only a jar *lid* flipping over, not a *jar*.  Top to bottom, left to right (the swatches are a bit more washed-out in the photo than they are in real life.  They looked accurate on my phone, but on my computer, not so much):

Mittens for Michael and Fringe Coat for Freddy

Jammies for Jason and Choo Choo for Chucky

Rouge for Regan and Lipgloss for Leatherface

Spoiler for size!



Spoiler















And this means that DEADlove gets to go hang out with the rest of my November indie subs so I can concentrate on the December stuff now!  It's always a bittersweet moment:  Yay, new toys are here!  Aww, my old buddies have to go away now.  (If I don't rotate things out, I never use the new stuff, so it's a carved-in-stone rule:  With the exception of GDE Poodles -- because it's an amazingly versatile color that goes with pretty much *anything* if I'm in a hurry -- and non-color products like lip balms, top coats, and cuticle moisturizers, subs and COTM things get put away when the following month's round arrives.)


----------



## Shalott (Dec 20, 2014)

Am I the only one who feels like Rouge for Regan and Mittens for Micheal might use some of the same base colors (uhh, I don't know how these things are made so... I don't know). I am not complaining at all, but when I swatch them, they match nearly perfectly!

I know they said that Mittens for Micheal was not the same as in the spoiler swatch - but it might just be my lighting that makes them look so similar. Either way, Mittens for Micheal and Jammies for Jason are my faves. I also love the lipgloss!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 21, 2014)

Sorry to double post but this is a separate topic from my last post. I've been thinking a lot, and I am considering giving up the VC (actually all of my subs). What's happening is that I am getting subs AND buying new releases and seriously... it's too much.

I want to say that it is a better idea to keep the sub and pass on the special releases, but I know myself and I know I will buy LE's anyways. I ALSO know that if I were to give up my sub, it will be next to impossible to resub.

I am seriously torn but I am accumulating too much, in too short of a time. That may be fine for other people, but I am not okay with just hundreds of jars and baggies of shadow sitting around going unused. So... I don't know what to do.


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 21, 2014)

@@Shalott I have similar sentiments. My shadow collection is getting way too big too quickly, and the idea of so many sitting unused really stresses me out. I am generally okay at passing up the LEs. My only sub (right now, I have gotten others in the past) is the VC, and I think I am going to keep it. I love almost everything from NM. This month's theme didn't particularly do it for me, but I do like the products. I am doing a 100 day no buy starting January 1 but keeping my VC.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 21, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> @@Shalott I have similar sentiments. My shadow collection is getting way too big too quickly, and the idea of so many sitting unused really stresses me out. I am generally okay at passing up the LEs. My only sub (right now, I have gotten others in the past) is the VC, and I think I am going to keep it. I love almost everything from NM. This month's theme didn't particularly do it for me, but I do like the products. I am doing a 100 day no buy starting January 1 but keeping my VC.


I feel almost exactly the same, except when I was reorganizing my storage unit tonight, I realized I actually don't wear my NM all that much - in fact, I wear Aromaleigh 95% of the time, and then add in i+ta or Hello Waffle.

So now I hate myself for not getting the Ephemera sub, and I am thinking I should let the VC go... maybe not buy so much from NM in all, since I don't seem to use it much. Gah, lots to think about.

Actually, before I post, I just realized - the only NM I use consistently is from The Winchester Gospels, and I am not even a _Supernatural_ fan. :lol: Just made me think.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 21, 2014)

I think I may cancel my VC too. I love them! But all the colors are so similar that I can't really justify having new ones each month. I only joined because I LOVE Tim Curry. So idk. I keep it in the hopes of an Addams Family one!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 21, 2014)

I have been thinking of starting a sort of system like @@meaganola where I rotate out colors and items for each month.  Either that or challenge myself to use a new shadow every day and gift any that just don't work for me.  I can see myself getting overwhelmed if I pick up all the LEs but I'm so new to indies, I don't have storage issues yet.  As long as I keep wearing them I feel okay about having lots of shadows.  I completely understand giving it up if you aren't using the products.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2014)

I think eventually I will have to choose between keeping this one and Aromaleigh. Both because of budget reasons and because of practical reasons! So I guess these first few months, we'll see what I reach for most!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Currently, I set out a few shadows each night to wear the next morning. I think maybe I'll start doing that on Sunday and set out enough for the week! Might help me use more I don't reach for as often.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a bit of a ritual:  I wash my brushes and sort through my rotation box every Saturday morning (sometimes I'll do the rotation box thing on Sunday, but brushes *must* be washed on Saturday morning in order to have enough time to dry!), and then I roll with those things for the whole week.  My mornings are so horrific (up by 5:10am, makeup done and dressed by 5:30am so I can deal with kitties/shoes/bag and be out the door by 5:45am) that I need to keep things super streamlined and consistent, and I can't even change things up from day to day during the workweek because I get weirdly thrown if I switch colors during the week even if I get the stuff together the night before. 

Also:  MORNINGS ARE THE ENEMY.  This morning, I gathered up all of my elf smudge brushes (my favorite for packing color onto my lids!) and painted the handles bright pink (I don't know why I even own bright pink nail polish because I don't wear that color, but it sure came in handy for this purpose) so I can see all of my clean smudge brushes in the clean brush drawer at a glance without my glasses because even rummaging around in the clean brush drawer wastes precious seconds at ass o'clock in the morning.  A large part of my weekends seem dedicated to making sure my work mornings run smoothly!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I have a bit of a ritual:  I wash my brushes and sort through my rotation box every Saturday morning (sometimes I'll do the rotation box thing on Sunday, but brushes *must* be washed on Saturday morning in order to have enough time to dry!), and then I roll with those things for the whole week.  My mornings are so horrific (up by 5:10am, makeup done and dressed by 5:30am so I can deal with kitties/shoes/bag and be out the door by 5:45am) that I need to keep things super streamlined and consistent, and I can't even change things up from day to day during the workweek because I get weirdly thrown if I switch colors during the week even if I get the stuff together the night before.
> 
> Also:  MORNINGS ARE THE ENEMY.  This morning, I gathered up all of my elf smudge brushes (my favorite for packing color onto my lids!) and painted the handles bright pink (I don't know why I even own bright pink nail polish because I don't wear that color, but it sure came in handy for this purpose) so I can see all of my clean smudge brushes in the clean brush drawer at a glance without my glasses because even rummaging around in the clean brush drawer wastes precious seconds at ass o'clock in the morning.  A large part of my weekends seem dedicated to making sure my work mornings run smoothly!


You give me so many ideas.  I love the color-coded brush thing.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 21, 2014)

Okay, so here is the breakdown - I started buying indie shadows last July-ish. And I now have over 200 mini jars/full size jars, and countless baggies. In six months. If this rate keeps up, I will have to dedicate a room to indies alone by next July! :lol:

But I am such a lemming so if everyone is getting a sub, I want it too! Ahhh, the travails of a makeup junkie. Also I commend you ladies who wear the same shadows for more than two days in a row - I'd have a nervous breakdown if I did that!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 21, 2014)

@Shalott  Only having ten minutes to do your makeup while still mostly asleep *really* helps you just shrug and be able to roll with the same colors all week!  I don't recommend it if you can help it, but there is *no way* I'm getting up before 5am just to do my makeup.  I will apply loose pigment on a moving bus before I will do that.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @Shalott  Only having ten minutes to do your makeup while still mostly asleep *really* helps you just shrug and be able to roll with the same colors all week!  I don't recommend it if you can help it, but there is *no way* I'm getting up before 5am just to do my makeup.  I will apply loose pigment on a moving bus before I will do that.


You're my role model...it takes me an hour to get ready in the morning no matter how hard I try to cut down on the time! Even if I do very little makeup, somehow something else expands to take up that time chunk and it still takes me a damned hour...and that's with packing my lunch and setting out my clothes the night before.

Luckily I don't have to get up til 7, but that's still pretty early for me, I'm a night owl by nature!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 21, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> You're my role model...it takes me an hour to get ready in the morning no matter how hard I try to cut down on the time! Even if I do very little makeup, somehow something else expands to take up that time chunk and it still takes me a damned hour...and that's with packing my lunch and setting out my clothes the night before.
> 
> Luckily I don't have to get up til 7, but that's still pretty early for me, I'm a night owl by nature!


I don't really have a choice!  I start work at 7am, and I wasn't given a choice in my shift**, which means I need to be there by 6:30 so I can get my coffee and breakfast together since *that* is not happening at home, and I take the bus because I am *not* paying $13 a day for parking, so I have to be at the bus stop by 5:55, and I have to make sure to allocate some time with the kitties (and make sure they're not locked in the bathroom and fish/chase them out from under the bed if they've snuck into the bedroom!). 

I am such a non-morning person that I have an extensive system of alarms and timers making sure I keep on track.  One alarm to wake me up enough to hear the second alarm to *fully* wake me up, a light on a timer to reinforce IT IS TIME TO GET UP, another alarm to inform me to GET UP NOW, a timer in the bathroom to get me out of there in fifteen minutes (in addition to makeup, this includes dealing with my hair, brushing my teeth, etc.), yet another alarm to tell me to find my shoes, and one final alarm to get me the hell out the door.  NO DISTRACTIONS ALLOWED!

**  I might be able to convince my boss to let me change to 8-5, but I frequently need a nine- or ten-hour day to get everything done, and given our computer system/processing deadlines, everything *has* to be done by 5pm because banks, so staying until 6pm isn't an option, so.  7am it is.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @Shalott  Only having ten minutes to do your makeup while still mostly asleep *really* helps you just shrug and be able to roll with the same colors all week!  I don't recommend it if you can help it, but there is *no way* I'm getting up before 5am just to do my makeup.  I will apply loose pigment on a moving bus before I will do that.


Ha ha, I couldn't do makeup in 10 minutes if my life depended on it! When I worked mornings, I'd wake up ten minutes before I needed to leave for my shift, so that I'd have time for clothes and coffee, and I kept mascara, a cream blush and lipstick in my purse. Those, only because I'd get a reprimand if I were caught at work without makeup! (Still did it on extra lazy days, though) h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 22, 2014)

Okay, I got mine today and figured I'd add my swatches on here. 

Everything is so pretty and holy cow is Fringe Coat for Freddy sparkly  :wub:





Cute stocking 




Lipgloss for Leatherface, Rouge for Reagan (love!), Fringe Coat for Freddy, Choo Choo for Chuckie, Mittens for Michael, Jammies for Jason.

(all on bare skin with a finger).


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 22, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I don't really have a choice!  I start work at 7am, and I wasn't given a choice in my shift**, which means I need to be there by 6:30 so I can get my coffee and breakfast together since *that* is not happening at home, and I take the bus because I am *not* paying $13 a day for parking, so I have to be at the bus stop by 5:55, and I have to make sure to allocate some time with the kitties (and make sure they're not locked in the bathroom and fish/chase them out from under the bed if they've snuck into the bedroom!).
> 
> I am such a non-morning person that I have an extensive system of alarms and timers making sure I keep on track.  One alarm to wake me up enough to hear the second alarm to *fully* wake me up, a light on a timer to reinforce IT IS TIME TO GET UP, another alarm to inform me to GET UP NOW, a timer in the bathroom to get me out of there in fifteen minutes (in addition to makeup, this includes dealing with my hair, brushing my teeth, etc.), yet another alarm to tell me to find my shoes, and one final alarm to get me the hell out the door.  NO DISTRACTIONS ALLOWED!
> 
> **  I might be able to convince my boss to let me change to 8-5, but I frequently need a nine- or ten-hour day to get everything done, and given our computer system/processing deadlines, everything *has* to be done by 5pm because banks, so staying until 6pm isn't an option, so.  7am it is.


I think you are my hero. I can't go from alarm to car in less than 1.5 hours.  Not that I'm doing that many things, just that I move at the pace of a 90 year old zombie in slow motion in the morning lol.  I probably spend 10 minutes looking for light switches.  Pretty much everyday I get into my car and look at the time and think, what was I just doing for the last 1-2 hours??


----------



## LadyK (Dec 22, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Ha ha, I couldn't do makeup in 10 minutes if my life depended on it! When I worked mornings, I'd wake up ten minutes before I needed to leave for my shift, so that I'd have time for clothes and coffee, and I kept mascara, a cream blush and lipstick in my purse. Those, only because I'd get a reprimand if I were caught at work without makeup! (Still did it on extra lazy days, though) h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This was me when I used to work the opening shift at Starbucks.  I'd get up at 3:30 for work at 4:15.  (This includes the 20 min drive time)  Mascara and lip gloss along with a hairbrush and clean clothes were all I did.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 22, 2014)

I got my VC today, I'm so overwhelmed by all my new pretties! Which do I use first?!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 22, 2014)

Uggggghhhhhhh! lipgloss for leather face. Ughhhhhh I am so in love. I friggin love dark lips!


----------



## KatieS131 (Dec 22, 2014)

I got mine today and I love every color! I am so glad I got in on this sub!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 22, 2014)

Seeing the spoilers has me fiending to join now! Everything looks so great and the names are hilarious.


----------



## EggyBread (Dec 22, 2014)

Hmm, fringe coat and jammies aren't doing it for me, but I love everything else.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 22, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> Hmm, fringe coat and jammies aren't doing it for me, but I love everything else.


I feel you on Fringe Coat... it's almost.... too much? if such a thing is possible, LOL. It is too overly coppery for me to use. Beautiful to look at, though! h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 22, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I feel you on Fringe Coat... it's almost.... too much? if such a thing is possible, LOL. It is too overly coppery for me to use. Beautiful to look at, though! h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wouldn't like it if it weren't so darn sparkly! Haha. I'm generally not terribly fond of browns, coppers, etc but I do like this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 22, 2014)

After trying everything out, I'm not crazy about the gloss. It's okay and I'll wear it occasionally but it isn't the best shade for me. But I am loving the shadows and blush.


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 23, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I think you are my hero. I can't go from alarm to car in less than 1.5 hours.  Not that I'm doing that many things, just that I move at the pace of a 90 year old zombie in slow motion in the morning lol.  I probably spend 10 minutes looking for light switches.  Pretty much everyday I get into my car and look at the time and think, what was I just doing for the last 1-2 hours??


You all are going to think I am such a brat, but...

My boyfriend and I turned the bedroom next to our master bedroom (in the house we're basically rebuilding) to be a master closet. Like almost celebrity-worthy. It looks like Ikea met Mariah Carey, and I love it. It's going to have a love seat and a small (around 30-something inch??) tv, and some other amenities, and connect to the master bedroom as well. He gets an amazing mancave attached to the pool-area outside, I get this. I HAVE TO WATCH TV AND DRINK COFFEE AS I SLOWLY DO MY MAKEUP. I HAVE TO! When it's finished, no more boxes and plastic bins overfilled with makeup!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 23, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> You all are going to think I am such a brat, but...
> 
> My boyfriend and I turned the bedroom next to our master bedroom (in the house we're basically rebuilding) to be a master closet. Like almost celebrity-worthy. It looks like Ikea met Mariah Carey, and I love it. It's going to have a love seat and a small (around 30-something inch??) tv, and some other amenities, and connect to the master bedroom as well. He gets an amazing mancave attached to the pool-area outside, I get this. I HAVE TO WATCH TV AND DRINK COFFEE AS I SLOWLY DO MY MAKEUP. I HAVE TO! When it's finished, no more boxes and plastic bins overfilled with makeup!


I WANT TO MOVE IN!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 23, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I WANT TO MOVE IN!


ME TOO. I don't even have a vanity, just a cheap 2nd hand tiny desk and a bookshelf with a crappy mirror sitting on it, hahaha.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 24, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> You all are going to think I am such a brat, but...
> 
> My boyfriend and I turned the bedroom next to our master bedroom (in the house we're basically rebuilding) to be a master closet. Like almost celebrity-worthy. It looks like Ikea met Mariah Carey, and I love it. It's going to have a love seat and a small (around 30-something inch??) tv, and some other amenities, and connect to the master bedroom as well. He gets an amazing mancave attached to the pool-area outside, I get this. I HAVE TO WATCH TV AND DRINK COFFEE AS I SLOWLY DO MY MAKEUP. I HAVE TO! When it's finished, no more boxes and plastic bins overfilled with makeup!


I remember going to my aunts house who had a closet like that. She had one of those mirrors that wrap around and a step because all her clothes needed to be altered because she was tiny. There was a seamstress that would do the alterations in there.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Dec 24, 2014)

Love the blush and the stocking, but I feel like the pigmentation is lacking on most of the shades. I tried them over 2 different bases, and still the same...I will break out a different brand of brush tomorrow to try to see if that's the issue. Also...the lipgloss just isn't my color but hey, I understand that happens with subs.

Anybody else have pigmentation issues? They blend very nicely but the color just isn't very sharp, if that makes sense.


----------



## snl (Dec 24, 2014)

Haven't tried the shadows yet but tried the lip gloss and it's pulling more brown than plum for me. But I can't wait to try Fringe for Freddy. I need to get a glitter glue of sorts, but not today. Haha, sometime after the holidays.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 24, 2014)

snl said:


> Haven't tried the shadows yet but tried the lip gloss and it's pulling more brown than plum for me. But I can't wait to try Fringe for Freddy. I need to get a glitter glue of sorts, but not today. Haha, sometime after the holidays.


It also tends to go a bit brown on me, especially after I've worn it for more than a few minutes. I might try it over a stain or pencil and see how that goes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 24, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> Love the blush and the stocking, but I feel like the pigmentation is lacking on most of the shades. I tried them over 2 different bases, and still the same...I will break out a different brand of brush tomorrow to try to see if that's the issue. Also...the lipgloss just isn't my color but hey, I understand that happens with subs.
> 
> Anybody else have pigmentation issues? They blend very nicely but the color just isn't very sharp, if that makes sense.


I wonder how they would look applied wet/foiled?


----------



## Shalott (Dec 24, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> Love the blush and the stocking, but I feel like the pigmentation is lacking on most of the shades. I tried them over 2 different bases, and still the same...I will break out a different brand of brush tomorrow to try to see if that's the issue. Also...the lipgloss just isn't my color but hey, I understand that happens with subs.
> 
> Anybody else have pigmentation issues? They blend very nicely but the color just isn't very sharp, if that makes sense.


I wore Fringe Coat (because it terrified me, and that's how I roll) and I was pretty disappointed - I had to really pack it on, and I never did get the really shiny, coppery look I was expecting. It looked like a dull penny on my lid.

Blended great, and with the rest of the look was totally wearable, just not the BAM! in your face I was expecting. I agree with @@yousoldtheworld they might be better wet or foiled.


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 25, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I WANT TO MOVE IN!





yousoldtheworld said:


> ME TOO. I don't even have a vanity, just a cheap 2nd hand tiny desk and a bookshelf with a crappy mirror sitting on it, hahaha.





wadedl said:


> I remember going to my aunts house who had a closet like that. She had one of those mirrors that wrap around and a step because all her clothes needed to be altered because she was tiny. There was a seamstress that would do the alterations in there.



Thanks girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was a no-brainer for me and my boyfriend was very into it/ supportive of my ~dream~ lol. I was just so sick of the system I've been using, the clutter, and when I would see houses on tv with large walk-in closets, big enough to sit down in, I knew I wanted it more than an extra spare bedroom. I know for some it sounds excessive, but like I said... every day I bring a pile of eye shadows into the living room to do my makeup while I watch the news and drink a cup of coffee. We're building our dream house and it's awesome because it will be in my name, my first home I've ever owned (though we're putting equally into it). I'm so excited!

Back on-topic, I finally got mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Only 20% off, womp womp, but I know if I had that 50% code... it would be bad. I agree with @@Shalott about the shadows. I haven't tried the lip gloss or blush yet, but I'm surprised at how much I love them in the tube. How do you guys feel about them? I believe someone said they were disappointed in the gloss? (Maybe I should scroll up to check....)


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 25, 2014)

ALSO, HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE TODAY, NO MATTER WHAT YOU CELEBRATE!


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hmmm...I'll have to try them wet. I wasn't also a huge fan of the lipgloss-pulled more brown on me. (Not a huge brown lip fan for myself) but I think if i kinda mix it with a more plummy lipgloss, it will be great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 25, 2014)

I like the gloss, most likely because I miss my 20s, and I don't have anything else like it!  I was *sure* it would be *yet another* red, and I'm super tired of reds. 

And I've been using Fringe Coat and Jammies over GDE Foil Me, and Fringe Coat is nice and sparkly/shiny over it, but I don't remember how Jammies turned out.  I haven't tried Choo-Choo or Mittens yet!


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 25, 2014)

@@ohsailor I totally understand! At the moment I and my husband have a two-room flat which is really nice and cosy but I'm out off skincare and cosmetics space altogether. We're thinking of getting sth bigger and it's a must for me that there should be a walk-in-closet. I won't consider buying any flat that doesn't contain one.

Glad you get to realize your dream!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 28, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I'm hoping that the lipgloss is a shimmery bronzey topcoat sort of thing. That film's palette is heavy on the browns, so it would be appropriate, especially since we already received a red gloss two or three months ago.


Okay, I knew I said something like this, and I finally found it!  I received my Black Friday order on Friday, and Sparkle Horse is pretty much exactly what I had been picturing when I posted this.  Slightly bummed it wasn't in the VC, happy with what the VC gloss turned out to be, relieved the VC shade wasn't red, and very happy I ultimately got my bronzey top coat gloss!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 28, 2014)

Hmm, well I just realized the day I get charged for my VC is a Sunday. I don't get paid till Saturday so I won't have the money for my VC  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I could email her, but I don't want to be a burden so I think I'll just cancel. I don't need anymore makeup anyways and have been debating. Plus I usually only really love 1 color so I can always order overstock.

Watch this one be the Addams Family collection I've been wanting though lol

I'll just get to admire all your goodies! I've been needing to go on a no-buy anyways.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 29, 2014)

So this month's theme is Jem? I didn't know what this was until I read the comments. I was born in 1992 so many 80s cartoons were not in my radar. I love 80s colors though and the super sparkly pink lip gloss is awesome.

I need it. I'm going to take a loan from my dad. I can't cancel my VC lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 29, 2014)

mikaglam said:


> So this month's theme is Jem? I didn't know what this was until I read the comments. I was born in 1992 so many 80s cartoons were not in my radar. I love 80s colors though and the super sparkly pink lip gloss is awesome.
> 
> I need it. I'm going to take a loan from my dad. I can't cancel my VC lol


This is right up my alley, ahhhh!!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 29, 2014)

Uh... Did not know this: A live-action version featuring Molly Ringwald is apparently due for release in October. No, I am not posting this in the wrong thread.


----------



## Shalott (Dec 29, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Uh... Did not know this: A live-action version featuring Molly Ringwald is apparently due for release in October. No, I am not posting this in the wrong thread.


Yeah, that's been on the Tumblr radar for a minute, and I think pretty much everyone, ever, in the world shares the same sentiment - "do not want". &lt;_&lt;


----------



## meaganola (Dec 29, 2014)

My Tumblr exposure is pretty much limited to Brian Michael Bendis and Mark Ruffalo. And Orlando Jones every once in a while. Anyway. Tumblr is pretty much totally off my radar, and I know almost nothing about Jem, so I have zero opinion on the matter aside from being happy that Molly Ringwald is working.

(And it looks like Jem was originally on at the height of the John Hughes era, which explains my lack of feeling: That was my high school era. I was busy trying to figure out how to convince my mom to let me rent horror flicks. That was when Johnny Depp had one film on his resume: _A Nightmare on Elm Street_. This explains why I was bonkers over the Merry Monsters collection in general and Fringe Coat for Freddy in particular!)


----------



## ohsailor (Dec 30, 2014)

meaganola said:


> My Tumblr exposure is pretty much limited to Brian Michael Bendis and Mark Ruffalo. And Orlando Jones every once in a while. Anyway. Tumblr is pretty much totally off my radar, and I know almost nothing about Jem, so I have zero opinion on the matter aside from being happy that Molly Ringwald is working.
> 
> (And it looks like Jem was originally on at the height of the John Hughes era, which explains my lack of feeling: That was my high school era. I was busy trying to figure out how to convince my mom to let me rent horror flicks. That was when Johnny Depp had one film on his resume: _A Nightmare on Elm Street_. This explains why I was bonkers over the Merry Monsters collection in general and Fringe Coat for Freddy in particular!)


Not just first movie, first anything, pretty much. Also, the main reason he was cast was because a daughter described him as "dreamy." The character was originally supposed to be a buff, jock type. If you're a fan (or even if you're not), I highly suggest you watch Never Sleep Again. As for me, I stopped caring about Johnny Depp after freshman year- I had been obsessed with Edward Scissorhands, WEGG, Benny and Joon and Ed Wood- but he just doesn't make interesting movies anymore, or very rarely does *dodges tomatoes* Then again, my favorite sort of movies are made for under $8 million. Big Eyes is the first Tim Burton movie I've genuinely wanted to see in ages.

I'm not that excited about a Jem theme. I am really thinking about starting my own line, but I don't know if people would be excited to buy themes based on The Wonder Years, My So-Called Life, Freaks and Geeks, Battlestar Galactica, The Golden Girls, Pushing Daisies. (I know Blade Runner and Robocop wouldn't sell, unfortunately...)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 30, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> I'm not that excited about a Jem theme. I am really thinking about starting my own line, but I don't know if people would be excited to buy themes based on The Wonder Years, My So-Called Life, Freaks and Geeks, Battlestar Galactica, The Golden Girls, Pushing Daisies. (I know Blade Runner and Robocop wouldn't sell, unfortunately...)


I"m excited about Jem, but not because I particularly care about it (never really watched it)...excited because I think the colors are going to be right up my alley! haha.

I would buy the heck out of pretty much all of those themes, btw!


----------



## Shalott (Dec 30, 2014)

I'd totally buy a My So-Called Life collection but I'm one of those rare breeds who just isn't in to TV and Movies for the most part. My fandoms are 100% manga/anime and book related. So unless it is a (decent) movie based on a book (hello Hunger Games) or a (terrible) TV show based on a book (looking at you, The Vampire Diaries) I don't really care. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(I'll stop using parentheses... for now.)

But seriously, I am excited for the colors in a Jem collection, but Jem as a whole does nothing for me. I watched the cartoon growing up, but all I remember is being pissed that Jem didn't fit into Barbie's clothes. She was a giant, that one.

ETA: I just realized there is ONE exception, and that is my love for _Angel_, but I hate BTVS so it is pretty hard to get the one show on its own for anything.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 30, 2014)

OMG the newest spoiler is freakin' gorgeous and absolutely what I was hoping for, I cannot WAIT!!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 30, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> OMG the newest spoiler is freakin' gorgeous and absolutely what I was hoping for, I cannot WAIT!!


I love everything about this color except the fact that it is not already in my possession.  Bright turquoise?  *Two* different shades of sparkle?  So much sparkle that it's actually showing up in photos?  A name after my own heart?  *So* glad I don't have to sulk about not having a sub!  (I still can't bring myself to care one single bit about the source material, but a color mix that looks like an acid trip?  Yes.  Right here, right now.)


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 31, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I love everything about this color except the fact that it is not already in my possession.  Bright turquoise?  *Two* different shades of sparkle?  So much sparkle that it's actually showing up in photos?  A name after my own heart?  *So* glad I don't have to sulk about not having a sub!  (I still can't bring myself to care one single bit about the source material, but a color mix that looks like an acid trip?  Yes.  Right here, right now.)


haha yes! All of this!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 31, 2014)

ohsailor said:


> *I'm not that excited about a Jem theme. I* am really thinking about starting my own line, but I don't know if people would be excited to buy themes based on The Wonder Years, My So-Called Life, Freaks and Geeks, Battlestar Galactica, The Golden Girls, Pushing Daisies. (I know Blade Runner and Robocop wouldn't sell, unfortunately...)


me neither.  I am not into bubble gum pink.  I hope there are some dreary colors in there - lol

I would SO PURCHASE

The Wonder  Years

My So-Called Life

Freaks &amp; Geeks (I hate to admit this, but that show is what my high school was life - set in the same era too)

Blade Runner

Robocop

I love all of those - and I bet they would sell quickly!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 31, 2014)

@@chelsealynn Did you just win six months of VC?! I hope that's you! I love when MuT ladies win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 31, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> @@chelsealynn Did you just win six months of VC?! I hope that's you! I love when MuT ladies win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh boy!  I did!  So funny.  I just woke up and came on MUT and seen that then was like ?!?!?   :w00t:  So excited though, I never win anything.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 31, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> Oh boy! I did! So funny. I just woke up and came on MUT and seen that then was like ?!?!? :w00t: So excited though, I never win anything.


Yay! Do you already have a subscription to it? If not, get ready to fall in love!


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 31, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Yay! Do you already have a subscription to it? If not, get ready to fall in love!


I do.  December was my first month off the wait list.  I can't wait for this month though!  The lipgloss looks pretty and my birthday is this month too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 2, 2015)

The VC is open



Spoiler



I am happy for those who love these bright colors, but this is one month that I am disappointed with.  I might have to turn some of them into nailpolishes, but I will be looking for that NM swap thread!!  

 ​




[/size]





[/size]
"Headstrong"-Aja can and will do whatever she wants, especially if it's for the good of the group.[/size]
A slightly greyed teal full of pink and purple sparkles.[/size]
  [/size]

"Rebel"-Kimber is always looking for a way to be noticed. She lives her life to suit her and that's all right.[/size]
A rusty burnt red-orange with gold, slightly green shimmer. [/size]
 
***[/size]
"Pureheart"-Shana is quiet and keeps to herself most of the time, but inside is a creativity and loyalty that's just beautiful.[/size]
A vibrant purple with light iridescence and a strong metallic sheen.[/size]
 [/size][/size]

"Showtime"-Those infamous words changed Jerrica's life forever. [/size]
A vivid pinky/coral with massive amounts of purple and pink sparkles.[/size]
 [/size]
"Show's Over"-Just like that, Synergy ends her spectacular show. [/size]
A slightly warm purple with lots and lots of sparkle.[/size]
 

Also in this month's VC: 
"Starlight" Lipcraft-The music company that was both Jerrica's blessing and her bane as she fought to keep it. [/size]
A soft pink with strong golden sheen and shimmer. [/size]
 [/size]


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 2, 2015)

Ohhhh I am excited about this one! COME TO MAMA &lt;3&lt;3


----------



## meaganola (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around the fact that we're getting FIVE shadows and a gloss! I can't wait to see what they look like in person because it sounds like these are POW!SPARKLES!, and those don't show up in photos very well.

(And these remind me of what I wished the UD Electric palette was. Love the brights! Not fond of the mattes!)


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 2, 2015)

I just found out about this sub and signed up!  I wish I knew about it earlier.  I WANT the sookie palatte.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 2, 2015)

Ahhhh I'm so excited for these!! Glitterrrrr!!!! Omg! I have a tattoo that means "Looking for treasures in the things that you threw. Like a magpie I live for glitter not you". So anything that sparkles or glitters. Gimme gimme!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 2, 2015)

YES, give me the sparkles and the glitters and the colors always  :wub:


----------



## biancardi (Jan 2, 2015)

Do we have a swap thread for NM?   thanks!  I cannot seem to find the swaps area either! haha


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 2, 2015)

Ooh. I love the color Rebel, and the lipgloss is gorgeous. The other colors aren't shades I normally put on my lids, but hey, I'll go for it I suppose.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 2, 2015)

This whole collection is like a birthday cake threw up on a disco ball.  This is not a criticism *at all*.  Just don't forget your sticky base!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 2, 2015)

Literally 29 Dec, I asked to be put on the waitlist, and 1 Jan, I was taken off and was able to subscribe to the VC. So this is going to be my first month. I've never seen the show Jem, and while I find the theme picture looks tacky, I think the shadows themselves look absolutely gorgeous! I've never tried NM before, so I'm excited! I hope spending the $13 a month on cool Indie stuff will prevent me from shopping at Sephora and other places.

Headstrong and Pureheart are particularly catching my eye.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 2, 2015)

JuliaGhostx3 said:


> Literally 29 Dec, I asked to be put on the waitlist, and 1 Jan, I was taken off and was able to subscribe to the VC. So this is going to be my first month. I've never seen the show Jem, and while I find the theme picture looks tacky, I think the shadows themselves look absolutely gorgeous! I've never tried NM before, so I'm excited! *I hope spending the $13 a month on cool Indie stuff will prevent me from shopping at Sephora and other places.*
> 
> Headstrong and Pureheart are particularly catching my eye.


Well, I have some good news and some bad news for you.  The good news is that, yes, chances are you'll probably stop shopping at Sephora.  The bad news is that this will be because you will have a never-ending parade of indies coming to your mailbox, so you have no money left to spend at Sephora!  (On the up side, you may end up on a first-name basis with the people who make all of your makeup/bath products/perfume.)


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

meaganola said:


> This whole collection is like a birthday cake threw up on a disco ball.  This is not a criticism *at all*.  Just don't forget your sticky base!


Thank you for describing this so perfectly!  I'm so excited for this month, January is SO DREARY and I will so love having ALL THE COLOR to cheer me up!

"So" count in this post - 4.  The eighties are BACK, y'all!


----------



## Allison H (Jan 2, 2015)

This is my favorite VC to date (since I've been subscribed), but I am a Jem fan...80's child here.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm incredibly excited about this months VC, can't wait to cover my fave is bright, sparkly colors for January!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 3, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> "So" count in this post - 4. The eighties are BACK, y'all!


Jem was after my time (pre-Scrappy Scooby Doo was my cartoon jam), but I'm thinking I'll need to dig out my _Valley Girl_ and _Fast Times at Ridgmont High_ dvds (because, yes, I own Nicolas Cage's film acting debut *and* first starring role on dvd.  I think I actually bought them in the same transaction) when this one arrives.


----------



## disconik (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey ladies! I just signed up for the VC yesterday.  I was able to pay right away and didn't get an email about a mailing list or anything.  Does this mean that I'll get the Jem collection or do you think it will carry to next month's collection??


----------



## meaganola (Jan 3, 2015)

disconik said:


> Hey ladies! I just signed up for the VC yesterday.  I was able to pay right away and didn't get an email about a mailing list or anything.  Does this mean that I'll get the Jem collection or do you think it will carry to next month's collection??


You'll get the Jem collection!


----------



## disconik (Jan 3, 2015)

meaganola said:


> You'll get the Jem collection!


Yay!!!!  That's truly outrageous!!

I couldn't help myself.

I'm excited to start this sub.  I love the shadow colors and I'd love to use some of the pigments in manicures.


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 3, 2015)

So excited. Managed to subscribe to VC the day I learned about indie subs! Sad I missed November :'(


----------



## Saphirehaze (Jan 3, 2015)

I loved the Jem and the Hollograms show growing up although the childhood flashback episode always confused me. These guys were born with technicolor hair?


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 3, 2015)

Yay!!!! Jem &amp; the Holograms was my favorite Saturday morning cartoon!!!! I'm super stoked about this collection!!!


----------



## Anne Questra Sutkoff (Jan 3, 2015)

Those colors are spot on for what I remember of the show, super 80s!  I can also see Rainbow Bright being a fun, colorful 80's theme, or the original My Little Pony stuff.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 3, 2015)

I'd really like a punk inspired theme sometime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 4, 2015)

I am just so glad for colors. I rarely touch the brown colors that come in the VC. I need color. I have like 2 browns that I like and need. All others are Mehh.

For February I just pray for an Addams Family theme. Like come on! Morticia and Gomez have the most romantic relationship!! Mon Cher! Cara Mia!

edit: I need to proof read before I post lol I, as a fan, am aware that her name is Morticia not mortician.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 4, 2015)

mikaglam said:


> I am just so glad for colors. I rarely touch the brown colors that come in the VC. I need color. I have like 2 browns that I like and need. All others are Mehh.
> 
> *For February I just pray for an Addams Family theme. Like come on! Mortician and Gomez have the most romantic relationship!! Mon Cher! Cara Mia!*


YESSSSSSSSSS. That needs to happen!


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 4, 2015)

mikaglam said:


> I am just so glad for colors. I rarely touch the brown colors that come in the VC. I need color. I have like 2 browns that I like and need. All others are Mehh.
> 
> For February I just pray for an Addams Family theme. Like come on! Mortician and Gomez have the most romantic relationship!! Mon Cher! Cara Mia!


Yesss this is what I said in the fandom thread, and said NM needs to be the one to do it!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 4, 2015)

ohsailor said:


> Yesss this is what I said in the fandom thread, and said NM needs to be the one to do it!


A couple weeks ago I wrote a post on the customer crypt on FB that they should do it as a theme and a couple people jumped on board. So they are aware that some of us want it as a theme! Lol


----------



## meaganola (Jan 4, 2015)

mikaglam said:


> edit: I need to proof read before I post lol I, as a fan, am aware that her name is Morticia not mortician.


DAMN YOU, AUTOCORRECT!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 4, 2015)

meaganola said:


> DAMN YOU, AUTOCORRECT!


Right! It's gotten to the point where I just tell anyone I text that they can decipher what I meant I don't have the time to go and change everything. iPhones have a bad habit of changing words to something completely strange! And spaces are often "n" in my world.

It used to change haha to Bahamas.

Also Ot: but I just hit at on The Addams Family. All this talk made me want to watch it for the umpteenth time.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 6, 2015)

I tried out Choo Choo for Chucky today and was a bit disappointed.  I had to layer like crazy and still couldn't get much color out of it.  Maybe this can be a highlighter color?


----------



## pirategal (Jan 7, 2015)

I am on the waitlist for the Vanishing Cabinet as of today... so excited! Hopefully I'll be able to sign up soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 7, 2015)

LadyK said:


> I tried out Choo Choo for Chucky today and was a bit disappointed.  I had to layer like crazy and still couldn't get much color out of it.  Maybe this can be a highlighter color?


I've seen several reviews that mention the shadows from this VC not being very pigmented. I haven't worn them yet myself, but I think I'll try them applied wet and see how they look that way!


----------



## marigoldsue (Jan 7, 2015)

Does anyone know if the Twin Peaks based shadows that are up are the full collection, or if some of the shades have sold out?  @meganola I think you had discussed this collection before.  Do you own it?  WOuld you recommend it?


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 7, 2015)

marigoldsue said:


> Does anyone know if the Twin Peaks based shadows that are up are the full collection, or if some of the shades have sold out?  @meganola I think you had discussed this collection before.  Do you own it?  WOuld you recommend it?


I would like to know this too


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 7, 2015)

marigoldsue said:


> Does anyone know if the Twin Peaks based shadows that are up are the full collection, or if some of the shades have sold out?  @meganola I think you had discussed this collection before.  Do you own it?  WOuld you recommend it?


@@meaganola (@@marigoldsue I thought about just editing your post but I wasn't sure if it would retroactively tag!  Sorry!)

But yeah now I want to know too!  I have a few samples of this collection and they're awesome!


----------



## Allison H (Jan 7, 2015)

The Twin Peaks collection contains six colors. I enjoy this collection, even though most of the colors are pretty neutral. Douglas Firs is my favorite color out of the bunch though, I love it's color changing properties. I think it's worth purchasing (especially if any of you ladies received an awesome discount code).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 7, 2015)

What @@Allison H said!  Looking at swatch photos, I would have said no, but since we're talking about NM, these colors cannot be properly represented in a photo.  They're neutral, but they're *sparkly* neutral.  Douglas Fir isn't super sparkly (although there is some sparkle in there), but it's one of those pressure-reactive shades that change color the more you work with it!  And if you like shiftacular colors, you do need She's Full of Secrets.


----------



## disconik (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry for all the newbie question posts but, do you get an email with shipping info or anything like that? The payment processed but I don't know if her TAT applies to the VC.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 7, 2015)

disconik said:


> Sorry for all the newbie question posts but, do you get an email with shipping info or anything like that? The payment processed but I don't know if her TAT applies to the VC.


Yes.  You get the email when the charge goes to paypal, then you will get an email when it ships.  Shipping on the VC is usually between the 17th-20th of the month (I checked my emails for when I have got them, been subbed for 4 months) and in that email is the tracking number.

Hope that helps!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 7, 2015)

disconik said:


> Sorry for all the newbie question posts but, do you get an email with shipping info or anything like that? The payment processed but *I don't know if her TAT applies to the VC.*


It does not.  She specifically said that VC processing is separate from regular orders.  I actually received my December VC before my Black Friday order even shipped.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 8, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> I've seen several reviews that mention the shadows from this VC not being very pigmented. I haven't worn them yet myself, but I think I'll try them applied wet and see how they look that way!


Today I used Fringe Coat for Freddie and it was great.  Super sparkly and good pigment.


----------



## disconik (Jan 8, 2015)

lovepink said:


> Yes.  You get the email when the charge goes to paypal, then you will get an email when it ships.  Shipping on the VC is usually between the 17th-20th of the month (I checked my emails for when I have got them, been subbed for 4 months) and in that email is the tracking number.
> 
> Hope that helps!





meaganola said:


> It does not.  She specifically said that VC processing is separate from regular orders.  I actually received my December VC before my Black Friday order even shipped.



Thank you so much, ladies!


----------



## Margo Julianna (Jan 9, 2015)

LadyK said:


> I tried out Choo Choo for Chucky today and was a bit disappointed.  I had to layer like crazy and still couldn't get much color out of it.  Maybe this can be a highlighter color?


I found mittens for Michael to be so pretty in the jar, but that pigment didn't translate well onto skin, it kind of faded out.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 17, 2015)

Tracking!  Whoo!  READY NAO!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 17, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Tracking!  Whoo!  READY NAO!


I just got tracking too.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 17, 2015)

Same!! So excited!! I'm more excited to see what the sneak peak for February is! I am a hopeless romantic so I hope it's a gag me with a spoon sickening sweet lovey Dovey theme.

But I need these new colors on my life! Yessss


----------



## biancardi (Jan 17, 2015)

yep I got my tracking and I have to say - not excited. I hope February has a better selection. I guess getting one bad month is not that horrible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 17, 2015)

LadyK said:


> I tried out Choo Choo for Chucky today and was a bit disappointed.  I had to layer like crazy and still couldn't get much color out of it.  Maybe this can be a highlighter color?


it is a very light color. How I use it is as the lid color and then use the Freddie in the crease. I then have a dark bronze eyeliner that I use, plus I had Jason right under the lower lash line.

I happen to like doing a light lid color and then adding the darker colors around it to frame it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 17, 2015)

Got my tracking, so excited!  Kinda tempted to just smear it all over my face, but I'll attempt to control myself  :wub:   @@MIKAGlam I'm so torn between wanting something cute and lovey-dovey... and wanting something dark and bitter.  I mean, it is NM!  (Hoping for a dark *theme* rather than dark colors, though!)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 17, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> Got my tracking, so excited!  Kinda tempted to just smear it all over my face, but I'll attempt to control myself  :wub:   @@MIKAGlam I'm so torn between wanting something cute and lovey-dovey... and wanting something dark and bitter.  I mean, it is NM!  (Hoping for a dark *theme* rather than dark colors, though!)


At this point, as long as the February theme isn't 50 Shades, I'll be happy! haha.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 17, 2015)

oh I would love some shimmery charcoal greys with pinks/purples glitters.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 17, 2015)

@@yousoldtheworld YES.  But I'm pretty sure Carrie &amp; Laura wouldn't do that to us!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 17, 2015)

I was kind of hoping for a _My Bloody Valentine_ (the original Canucksploitation flick, not the band or the remake) theme, but these will ship too late for any V-Day theme to really be a good idea timing-wise. I would love to see seasonally-appropriate horror movies be represented here, and February would be great timing for _The Thing_. January would have been great, too, but getting snowed in still happens in February.


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 18, 2015)

The Thing: My favorite horror movie!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 18, 2015)

That scene with the blood test is quite possibly my favorite jump-scare *ever*.  I don't startle easily in movies, and I even *know* it's coming, and it *still* gets me.  Every single time.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 18, 2015)

@ haha I should have elaborated. I want lovey Dovey but the couples that I absolutely adore are couples like Morticia and Gomez, Jack and Sally, Edward and Kim, so to me lovey Dovey is also dark and bitter.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 18, 2015)

Morticia and Gomez would be so amazing!  @@MIKAGlam that would be the perfect Valentine's theme!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm going to start throwing down a wish for a _Picture of Dorian Gray_ collection for February.  It's (sort of) a love story!  It's (definitely) a horror story!  Since we get collections late in the month and thus after any holiday that hits mid-month, the fact that Wilde is Irish (for March) could come into play!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 18, 2015)

Tracking updated!  I *should* get it on Tuesday!  So excite!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 18, 2015)

Ooh, same here!  I was hoping they would be here by Wednesday, and it looks like that's actually going to happen!  *And* I'm on vacation, so I don't have to wait until I get home from work to get them in my grubbies!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 18, 2015)

biancardi said:


> it is a very light color. How I use it is as the lid color and then use the Freddie in the crease. I then have a dark bronze eyeliner that I use, plus I had Jason right under the lower lash line.
> 
> I happen to like doing a light lid color and then adding the darker colors around it to frame it.


I tried out this tip with Mittens for Michael today.  (Also very light pigmentation)  I used it all over the lid and then added Degrees of Death and Virtue in the crease and outer part of the lid.  It worked great!


----------



## disconik (Jan 19, 2015)

I haven't received a shipping email or anything.  Should I touch base with her?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 19, 2015)

Should get mine on Tuesday so I'm pretty excited.... Can't wait to slather that lipgloss on my face piece!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 19, 2015)

disconik said:


> I haven't received a shipping email or anything.  Should I touch base with her?


I think the Facebook said she would be shipping in two batches.  The second batch goes out tomorrow. (Today is a holiday)  I don't have shipping yet either but I bet it shows up tomorrow.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jan 19, 2015)

No tracking either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 19, 2015)

Mine hit town today, so it should be here tomorrow!


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 19, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Mine hit town today, so it should be here tomorrow!


Pictures/spoilers, please! I am all sick with Strep Throat and can't sleep and feel miserable and it will soooo cheer me up.


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 19, 2015)

KellyKaye said:


> Should get mine on Tuesday so I'm pretty excited.... Can't wait to slather that lipgloss on my face piece!


You too! Spoilers!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh my gosh mine should be here tomorrow too!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

As much as I loathe postal holidays, the day that follows is always EXTRA AWESOME. I have so many fun things coming tomorrow!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh boo, I don't think mine has even shipped yet...SO READY FOR THOSE COLORS


----------



## lovepink (Jan 20, 2015)

Mine is at the sorting facility in my town.

On another note how do people know there will be a lippie in this month and what the colors are?  Did I totally miss something?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2015)

lovepink said:


> On another note how do people know there will be a lippie in this month and what the colors are? Did I totally miss something?


http://www.notoriouslymorbid.com/item_220/Current-Vanishing-Cabinet.htm


----------



## lovepink (Jan 20, 2015)

meaganola said:


> http://www.notoriouslymorbid.com/item_220/Current-Vanishing-Cabinet.htm


Thanks!  Wow I have the attention span of a gnat!  I totally forgot Jem was the theme this month and that you can check it out on their website!  Duh!  I kept scouring FB trying to figure it out!


----------



## Shalott (Jan 20, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Oh boo, I don't think mine has even shipped yet...SO READY FOR THOSE COLORS


I don't think mine's shipped yet, either - I usually get it in the last batch which is a bummer but gives me something to look forward too!


----------



## disconik (Jan 20, 2015)

Woke up to a shipping notice this morning!!  Yay!

What primers do you ladies suggest using with these shadows? I've been stalking fyrrinae for pixie expoxy but they're closed for production. I've been stalking GDE for foil me and glitter fix to no avail. I currently only have too faced shadow insurance and mary kay eye primer - both of which are fine for my every day shadow wear. Would it behoove me to make a trip to sephora to get a sample of glitter glue or something of the more sticky ilk of primer?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 20, 2015)

disconik said:


> Woke up to a shipping notice this morning!!  Yay!
> 
> What primers do you ladies suggest using with these shadows? I've been stalking fyrrinae for pixie expoxy but they're closed for production. I've been stalking GDE for foil me and glitter fix to no avail. I currently only have too faced shadow insurance and mary kay eye primer - both of which are fine for my every day shadow wear. Would it behoove me to make a trip to sephora to get a sample of glitter glue or something of the more sticky ilk of primer?


ELF's glitter glue actually works really well and it's only $1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Otherwise, yeah, I think it would be worth it to get a sample from Sephora - I think Too Faced has their own glitter glue, but I can't vouch for how well it works. 

Not sure how everyone else does it, but I use a regular primer first (Smashbox 24 hr or UD PP). Then I usually use NYX Milk for a base. Then glitter glue. Then eye shadow on top of that.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 20, 2015)

@@disconik I know people have also had good luck with Darling Glitter Girl's stuff (name is escaping me) as well as TooFaced Glitter stuff too. 

I usually thrown on a primer, (TooFaced or UD PP, it was GDE's now discontinued primer that I freaking lost), then a bit of the sticky base. I let the base dry down a bit and pat on my shadows. Then I add a little more of PE if it's not sparkly enough. I have NYX Milk but still havent used it #lazy.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2015)

Right now, my primer is a prototype of GDE Control Freak (I think I read somewhere that it's not going into production, but it's not as amazing as the original CF, so I'm not too torn up about not being able to get more), and then I put GDE Glitter Fix or the e.l.f. glitter glue (it basically depends on which one I unearth from the depths of my rotation box first) on top of that. Once I run out of CF, I'll probably be using Nars or UD primer since I have samples of both of those, but that's months away.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 20, 2015)

Weeeeeeeee mine was delivered! I'll let someone else post pictures because I'm still in bed and it's dark, but ahhhh so pretty! 

Trying to figure out the theme for next month is already driving me nuts:



Spoiler



Enticing Elba


It sounds..familiar? But I can't place it.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2015)

Well, I know where my mind immediately went, but I *have* been watching a whole lot of _Luther_ lately.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 20, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Well, I know where my mind immediately went, but I *have* been watching a whole lot of _Luther_ lately.





Spoiler



I was thinking that too but it seems odd to name it after an actor and not a character?

I'm hoping someone gets another sample so I have more clues!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2015)

Spoiler



There's also a famous palindrome associated with Napoleon:  "Able was I, ere I saw Elba."  So OF COURSE the logical conclusion I have drawn is _Bill &amp; Ted's Excellent Adventure_.  Because that makes sense.  (There was a cartoon based on the movie in the early '90s, and there was a tie-in cereal.  I have the box from the cereal, and I used to also have a plastic phone booth that was in the cereal, too.  I *should* still have the phone booth somewhere because that's exactly the sort of thing I would keep forever and ever, but I might have accidentally thrown it out.)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 20, 2015)

meaganola said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> There's also a famous palindrome associated with Napoleon:  "Able was I, ere I saw Elba."  So OF COURSE the logical conclusion I have drawn is _Bill &amp; Ted's Excellent Adventure_.  Because that makes sense.  (There was a cartoon based on the movie in the early '90s, and there was a tie-in cereal.  I have the box from the cereal, and I used to also have a plastic phone booth that was in the cereal, too.  I *should* still have the phone booth somewhere because that's exactly the sort of thing I would keep forever and ever, but I might have accidentally thrown it out.)


Ahhhhhhhhhh I hope you're right!  :w00t:


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2015)

Heh.  That was actually a joke!

And, AAAARGH!  Tracking says it went in my mailbox more than an hour and a half ago.  My mailbox?  Is completely empty.  My mailman hasn't ever said something has been delivered when it isn't.  I'm hoping it's in one of the other two triplex mailboxes because those neighbors will most likely just drop it in my mailbox once they get their own mail.

ETA:  Apparently, my mail carrier scans stuff as delivered when it's put on his truck or something because tracking said it was delivered at 9:08 or so, and it was *just* dropped in my mailbox about five minutes ago.  My sneak peek was the same as the one @ received.  Man, it's pretty.  I hope that it doesn't change too much if it's reformulated!


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 20, 2015)

@@meaganola I am seriously sobbing forever that I lost my GDE primer. IDK WTF happened to it. Gone in the abyss of either my car, room, or bae's room. 
 
Elba ehh?? I randomly thought of Elphaba first and was like OOH A WICKED THEME and then remembered it was just Elba...lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 20, 2015)

Mine came today (I never even got shipping?) and it's SO PRETTY. The swatches don't do them justice.





Closeups under the spoiler.



Spoiler



Sorry these are messy...you can't see the pretty sheen and duochromes on some of them!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 20, 2015)

Mine came today! I don't feel like wearing makeup today so I will definitely play with them tomorrow! I loved all the swatches I did with them.

I have no idea what the clue is


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm *really* hoping someone gets a different sample so we have two things to base theories on!  If there's a reference to France, the Old West, the Civil War, Greece, or the seven dirty words you can never say on television, that will be a clear pointer to me.  Or Dashing Dallas, Alluring Alexander, or Stunning Stevenson.  Those will also be clear pointers.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jan 20, 2015)

The only other thing I can think of for the spoiler is that there has been interest expressed in making Idris Elba the next James Bond...perhaps trying to Entice him into the role?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 20, 2015)

Kelly Silva said:


> The only other thing I can think of for the spoiler is that there has been interest expressed in making Idris Elba the next James Bond...perhaps trying to Entice him into the role?


This was what I thought as well! If they did a 007 theme I would freak! Dual wield golden guns!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 20, 2015)

KellyKaye said:


> This was what I thought as well! If they did a 007 theme I would freak! Dual wield golden guns!


That's one theme I would have zero interest in, but I do like Idris Elba (what a babe!) haha.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2015)

Kelly Silva said:


> The only other thing I can think of for the spoiler is that there has been interest expressed in making Idris Elba the next James Bond...perhaps trying to Entice him into the role?


I've been whining about how he needs to be the next Bond for couple of years now!  Stringer Bell, everybody!  (I would use other words, but the forum's filter will block them.)  The last time I felt this strongly about a particular actor being perfect for the next Bond was ten years ago (ten years ago today, in fact, if I remember that week correctly) when I saw _Layer Cake_ at Sundance.  That entire town was practically on fire with the buzz over that actor even though it was later announced that he would *not* be the next Bond and that they were still looking.  And that actor's name was Daniel Craig.  So.  Even if a studio says someone absolutely positively *will not* be a certain character, I don't believe them, but some of the leaked Sony emails are in reference to possible negotiations with Elba for the role, so fingers are crossed.

In VC news, yowza, Headstrong is heavy on the pink sparkles!  I know what I'll be wearing tomorrow!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

I actually love the next month's spoiler - if the other colors are this rich, deeper color, I will be happy.   The only color I will keep from this month is headstrong, as I have a weakness for teals. 

I did some big swatches here



Spoiler






shadows are from top to bottom - headstrong, rebel, pureheart, showtime, show's over

I included this one, as I thought it showed the glitter and iridescence of the shadows nicely.  My swatches don't do them justice




1.  headstrong

2.  Rebel

3.  This is what happens when Rebel &amp; Pureheart mix by accident - haha




1.  Pureheart

2.  Showtime

3.  Show's Over

4.  Enticing Elba (next month's peek...I like this one)


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 20, 2015)

I know this isn't like NM, but maybe since it's February, for VD it's handsome actors? Enticing Elba, Loving Leo, Romancing Ryan, Hot Times With Hiddleston?? I don't know what actors are considered attractive, especially for NM- I'd imagine it's more like Benedict Cumberbatch, Eddie Redmayne, that creepy guy from 28 Days Later and Sunshine?? This doesn't match NM at all, but then again I didn't think Jem did, either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The only other Elba I can think of is in The Count of Monte Cristo, an island.

I just Googled and found this, though, and while I know it's just a coincidence (sort of like the Bill  &amp; Ted, which would be amazing) I would flip: http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/03/10/lost-watch-able-was-i-ere-i-saw-elba/?_r=0

Also: Got mine today! Super surprised.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 20, 2015)

ohsailor said:


> I know this isn't like NM, but maybe since it's February, for VD it's handsome actors? Enticing Elba, Loving Leo, Romancing Ryan, Hot Times With Hiddleston?? I don't know what actors are considered attractive, especially for NM- I'd imagine it's more like Benedict Cumberbatch, Eddie Redmayne, that creepy guy from 28 Days Later and Sunshine?? This doesn't match NM at all, but then again I didn't think Jem did, either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The only other Elba I can think of is in The Count of Monte Cristo, an island.
> 
> ...


I would do anything for a hot time with hiddleston eyeshadow/blush/lipgloss.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 20, 2015)

The theme is killing me! I must know.  :wassatt:


----------



## Tamarin (Jan 20, 2015)

ohsailor said:


> I know this isn't like NM, but maybe since it's February, for VD it's handsome actors? Enticing Elba, Loving Leo, Romancing Ryan, Hot Times With Hiddleston?? I don't know what actors are considered attractive, especially for NM- I'd imagine it's more like Benedict Cumberbatch, Eddie Redmayne, that creepy guy from 28 Days Later and Sunshine?? This doesn't match NM at all, but then again I didn't think Jem did, either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The only other Elba I can think of is in The Count of Monte Cristo, an island.
> 
> ...


If it's going to be hot guys, I think at least one of the Chris's should be included - Evans, Pine, Hemsworth, Pratt, etc   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

eta: Maybe it's hot villains?


----------



## LadyK (Jan 20, 2015)

I would love a Count of Monte Cristo theme!


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 21, 2015)

Tamarin said:


> If it's going to be hot guys, I think at least one of the Chris's should be included - Evans, Pine, Hemsworth, Pratt, etc   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> eta: Maybe it's hot villains?


Pining For Pine, Enamored of Evans, Hot n' Heavy with Hemsworth (or, ya know, Horny For Hemsworth. Or Crazy for Chris).

Also, I'm sorry if I offended anyone by calling Cillian Murphy creepy, haha! I have the most plain taste when it comes to actors- I'm attracted to their ACTING- for me, it would go, like, "Passionate About Paul" (Schneider, who most people don't even know exists as an actor, haha) "Seducing Sam Rockwell," "Moaning with Katherin Moennig" (sexiest actress ever!) and "Lustin' for Lisa (Bonet),"  

Whatever they do, they need to make one titled "My Body is Ready For ____" maybe "My Body is Ready for Mads Mikkelsen"  (this would also work if they're choosing actors known for iconic villain roles, like Idris on The Wire!)


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 21, 2015)

Charming Channing (into my pants)


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm a little disappointed with the pigmentation of this VC. I've only tried pure heart, headstrong, and Show's Over. When I wear color I like in your face colors and these are very light on me. I love the glitter in them though so I'll just wear them over my UD electric palette, which gets major love from me.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 22, 2015)

mikaglam said:


> I'm a little disappointed with the pigmentation of this VC. I've only tried pure heart, headstrong, and Show's Over. When I wear color I like in your face colors and these are very light on me. I love the glitter in them though so I'll just wear them over my UD electric palette, which gets major love from me.


Yeah, I think I'm going to have to try some of these wet.  Anyone have a good tutorial for that?


----------



## Tamarin (Jan 22, 2015)

LadyK said:


> Yeah, I think I'm going to have to try some of these wet.  Anyone have a good tutorial for that?


The brush just needs to be damp - use some tissue to pat off any excess water. You probably want to use primer underneath.


----------



## Shalott (Jan 22, 2015)

mikaglam said:


> I'm a little disappointed with the pigmentation of this VC. I've only tried pure heart, headstrong, and Show's Over. When I wear color I like in your face colors and these are very light on me. I love the glitter in them though so I'll just wear them over my UD electric palette, which gets major love from me.


Yep yep, totally agree - mine came today, and after swatching I was left feeling a bit letdown. This is the second month in a row the VC is a bit lackluster, imo. I reeeeallly don't want to cancel, because of my crippling FOMO but I think I will have to make a decision in the next few months.

With that said, I did like this month's Lipcraft, more so than Lipgloss for Leatherface.. I think I will wear this month's more, especially as a topper for lipstick and lipliner!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3 (Jan 23, 2015)

Got mine today! I got really good pigmentation with the shadows over Geek Chic's Power Up Primer. 

I AM OBSESSED WITH HEADSTRONG AND THE ENTICING ELBA SAMPLE :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## Tamarin (Jan 23, 2015)

Murder of Crows and Black Friday overstock is up - though a lot of it is sold out already


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 23, 2015)

Do they every put their special edition eyeshadows for overstock or such? I reall want Showtime.

eta: nevermind, i answered my own question.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 23, 2015)

mikaglam said:


> I'm a little disappointed with the pigmentation of this VC. I've only tried pure heart, headstrong, and Show's Over. When I wear color I like in your face colors and these are very light on me. I love the glitter in them though so I'll just wear them over my UD electric palette, which gets major love from me.


Honestly, I'm finding this to be the case with most of the NM shadows I have. I don't mind sheer sometimes, but I'm finding all of them (I think I have...17 now? 18?) it's a little disappointing. The colors are so pretty but just not as vibrant and pigmented as I want, even foiled. Sometimes they'll swatch vibrantly enough, but go sheerer on my eyes, regardless of what primer I use.

I'm torn because I am not loving the shadows themselves compared to others like GDE, DG, and Aromaleigh, but I love the themes so much that I'd hate to cancel. Hmm.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 24, 2015)

For me, sheer shadows can be beneficial.  I can get a little heavy-handed with the eyeshadows sometimes, so I do love using NM shadows for subtle looks.  I loved most of the themes at the beginning, but the last two haven't been my faves (not a horror movie fan for Merry Monsters, never watched Jem.  Although I *love* the colors in the Jem collection!).  I'm going to stick around for a few more months, but I am SO overloaded on eyeshadow pigments that I my need to overcome my OMG I NEED DIS tendencies and cancel.  Especially if any indie company ever came out with a lippie sub, because yes, I WOULD NEED THAT.  

But for now, the VC is an exception to my no-buy, so I'll keep it and trade/gift/sell any themes I'm not fond of.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 24, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> For me, sheer shadows can be beneficial.  I can get a little heavy-handed with the eyeshadows sometimes, so I do love using NM shadows for subtle looks.  I loved most of the themes at the beginning, but the last two haven't been my faves (not a horror movie fan for Merry Monsters, never watched Jem.  Although I *love* the colors in the Jem collection!).  I'm going to stick around for a few more months, but I am SO overloaded on eyeshadow pigments that I my need to overcome my OMG I NEED DIS tendencies and cancel.  Especially if any indie company ever came out with a lippie sub, because yes, I WOULD NEED THAT.
> 
> But for now, the VC is an exception to my no-buy, so I'll keep it and trade/gift/sell any themes I'm not fond of.


I admit I was a bit bummed by merry monsters, just because I love horror movies so much, but the shades are just so light and sheer that I haven't been using them! I tend to be heavy handed, too...but I like it that way, haha!  And the gloss makes me look like I made a mess eating a candy bar, ha. I just like my eye makeup to be nice and vibrant, and I like a sheer here and there for highlight, or an occasional low maintenence look, but I get so frustrated when I love a color and keep packing it on and still see almost nothing. Yesterday I experienced that with Wayward Son and Visions. To see them, I had to pack them on over primer and cream shadow, with foil me.

I think I'll give it one more month, and if I'm still feeling lackluster, I'll cancel. I needed a reason to cancel one, anyway (I'm really not supposed to have 4 subs, and I need to cut Birchbox after this month (need to use up my points) and one of the indies. I still like them, I'm just not sure it's meeting my color needs.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2015)

other than a few being sheer (and I think on purpose), I haven't experienced a lot of sheer items.  The true blood collection (other than the sookie shadow) was nice and pigmented to me, and other than choo choo for chucky, merry monsters was also pigmented.   I totally adored merry monsters collection (unlike the jem one).   I think it does go to our own personal preferences and skin tone too.

I don't know - maybe cause I have oily eyelids or something, it sticks better?


----------



## Tamarin (Jan 24, 2015)

magicalmom said:


> For me, sheer shadows can be beneficial.  I can get a little heavy-handed with the eyeshadows sometimes, so I do love using NM shadows for subtle looks.  I loved most of the themes at the beginning, but the last two haven't been my faves (not a horror movie fan for Merry Monsters, never watched Jem.  Although I *love* the colors in the Jem collection!).  I'm going to stick around for a few more months, but I am SO overloaded on eyeshadow pigments that I my need to overcome my OMG I NEED DIS tendencies and cancel.  Especially if any indie company ever came out with a lippie sub, because yes, I WOULD NEED THAT.
> 
> But for now, the VC is an exception to my no-buy, so I'll keep it and trade/gift/sell any themes I'm not fond of.


I think Life's Entropy was planning to have a sub box but I don't know what happened to it.  This was mentioned way back when the store first opened, and I do remember seeing it listed on the site 1-2 months ago but I don't remember if it was actually up for purchase yet.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm really going back and forth on canceling. I love NM, but lately the shadows are not my favorite and I have WAY TOO much shadows. Like I really do not need anymore. I just am sticking out for an Addams Family theme, if they would have one, but I could be waiting forever. Plus, I could always order overstock.

I'll wait to see if some sneak peaks pop up before o get charged to make my decision. But I am really on the fence. Plus I started college again so my income is very limited and I just made a little sephora order. (I had to have that Too Faced soulmate blush. I am a HUGE Sex and the City fan, but then I just had to add other stuff to get free shipping) so spending money on shadows I may/may not use isn't very smart for my budget at the moment. Man, I just want all the pretties, but school says no. Plus, I am getting a black pug very soon, I have been dying for a black pug forever and the time finally came in which I could take care of it, so I am happy! And if not buying makeup to support that little fur nugget than its a sacrifice I am willing to make.

I feel ridiculous that my makeup addiction has came to the point where I have such a hard time parting with a sub. Like a colorful powder gets me so excited. Ridiculous. Haha.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 29, 2015)

Well...I cancelled.


----------



## marigoldsue (Jan 29, 2015)

Tamarin said:


> I think Life's Entropy was planning to have a sub box but I don't know what happened to it.  This was mentioned way back when the store first opened, and I do remember seeing it listed on the site 1-2 months ago but I don't remember if it was actually up for purchase yet.


I bought the LE sub box.  Once.  Only once.  Never again.  It contained two full size glosses, one of which was exclusive to the sub.  Two sample sizes from the regular line and two eye shadows from the regular line.  If I remember right it was very close to the price of just buying things outright.  And for only one exclusive item, I just didn't think it was worth it.  Especially since if you were a regular customer you would run the risk of getting things you already owned.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 29, 2015)

Captivating Cumberbatch is the next sneak peek. I will be buying overdrock of this. I love Benedict Cumberbatch!!!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 29, 2015)

ohsailor said:


> I know this isn't like NM, but maybe since it's February, for VD it's handsome actors? Enticing Elba, Loving Leo, Romancing Ryan, Hot Times With Hiddleston?? I don't know what actors are considered attractive, especially for NM- I'd imagine it's more like *Benedict Cumberbatch*, Eddie Redmayne, that creepy guy from 28 Days Later and Sunshine?? This doesn't match NM at all, but then again I didn't think Jem did, either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


And now we have the answer with spoiler number two:  Captivating Cumberbatch.  (28 Days Later creepy guy = Cillian Murphy?  He was also Dr. Jonathan Crane aka Scarecrow in the Nolan Batman films, and he was in _Inception_.)  If they stick with British guys, I would not be surprised to see Handsome Hardy or Hiddleston (although "Handsome" doesn't quite fit with "Enticing" and "Captivating") or Tempting Tennant.

(I'm finding myself kind of disappointed in the heartthrob theme.  It's just not working for me for some reason.)


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 29, 2015)

Effff yes to Captivating Cumberbatch! I'll take that man on my body one way or another. If they do T. Hiddles, I'll lose it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 29, 2015)

Meh, not a bendelsneer cockle bush fan at all. Not terribly excited by this theme should I be good and cancel?


----------



## Tamarin (Jan 29, 2015)

marigoldsue said:


> I bought the LE sub box.  Once.  Only once.  Never again.  It contained two full size glosses, one of which was exclusive to the sub.  Two sample sizes from the regular line and two eye shadows from the regular line.  If I remember right it was very close to the price of just buying things outright.  And for only one exclusive item, I just didn't think it was worth it.  Especially since if you were a regular customer you would run the risk of getting things you already owned.


I do rmb the description saying that the total value would be at least whatever the cost of the box was but it didn't seem like it would be more than the cost.

And back to NM VC stuff - I too will need to look into overstock if Cumberbatch and HIddles (Heartbreaker Hiddleston?) are involved


----------



## meaganola (Jan 30, 2015)

I would LAUGH MY ASS OFF if it was Hank Hiddleston.



It would be appropriate, but it would be such a weird reference that I think there would probably only be about five subscribers who would really appreciate it.  Because I just find it difficult to believe that there is a significant portion of their customer base who are fans of both the Marvel film universe *and* classic country.


----------



## Allison H (Jan 30, 2015)

So I'm loving February's theme as well. Looks like two awesome months in a row for me! I would actually love a Cillian Murphy shadow, I'm loving him in Peeky Blinders!


----------



## Shalott (Jan 30, 2015)

@@MIKAGlam Lovin' the new avvie picture! So pretty! And yay for black pugs - they are adorable. An ex EX friend of mine (lots of bad blood there) had an adorable little black pug. I loved him!

As for the February VC - I love the theme I really do. And while I fully consider Idris Elba to be a handsome man, he isn't my type in a Valentine's-sexy-sweetheart kind of way. Cumberbatch has absolutely no appeal to me what so ever, I honestly don't get it.

Tom Hiddleston is slightly more appealing, but also not my type. If they are going with (supposedly) hot, quirky actors I am kind of more down with, say, Provocative (Chris) Pratt or such. :lol:

My taste is impeccable, why do you ask?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 30, 2015)

@@Shalott Did you see the Chris vs. Chris Super Bowl bet?  If the Patriots win, Pratt has to go to Christopher's Haven in Boston (a place for kids with cancer) in a Patriots jersey.  If the Seahawks win, Evans has to go to Seattle Children's Hospital in the full Captain America costume.  There's even a commemorative t-shirt -- proceeds go to both places -- that I ordered tonight:  Chris vs. Chris.  (I get a *lot* of t-shirts from Teefury.)  (And I vote that regardless of who wins, Evans goes to *both* places in costume.  *Everyone* wins with that move.)


----------



## Shalott (Jan 30, 2015)

meaganola said:


> @@Shalott Did you see the Chris vs. Chris Super Bowl bet?  If the Patriots win, Pratt has to go to Christopher's Haven in Boston (a place for kids with cancer) in a Patriots jersey.  If the Seahawks win, Evans has to go to Seattle Children's Hospital in the full Captain America costume.  There's even a commemorative t-shirt -- proceeds go to both places -- that I ordered tonight:  Chris vs. Chris.  (I get a *lot* of t-shirts from Teefury.)  (And I vote that regardless of who wins, Evans goes to *both* places in costume.  *Everyone* wins with that move.)


ROFL OMG NO. I love it. I love Chris Evans, too. As far as I am concerned, when it comes to Chris'es in Marvel films, Pratt, Evans, Hemsworth - all are a-okay with me! :luv:

ETA: I just realized I totally revealed my physical type - the fairly standard handsome man, ha ha. I can appreciate male beauty in many forms  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but when it comes to personal preference, well, light hair, light eyes, average to broad (but not bulky) build. :lol:


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 30, 2015)

meaganola said:


> I would LAUGH MY ASS OFF if it was Hank Hiddleston.


Love me some Hank Hiddleston! Hahahaha. I understand that reference.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2015)

Loving this theme!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 30, 2015)

@@Shalott Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am pretty excited to get mine. I am already in love with it.


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 30, 2015)

I GOT IT RIGHT FOR ONCE! TOTALLY CALLED IT. *muscle arm emoji*


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 30, 2015)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Meh, not a bendelsneer cockle bush fan at all. Not terribly excited by this theme should I be good and cancel?


lolol I love making fun of his SUPER English name &lt;3 My favorite is Butkhan Cantbeawhiteguy


----------



## Shalott (Jan 30, 2015)

LOL last night I called him something quite rude and my HUSBAND was the one to correct me. Hmm... secret fangirl? :lol:


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 30, 2015)

Blueberry pumpkinpatch is my favorite.


----------



## ohsailor (Jan 31, 2015)

Beenadick Cucumberpants

pssst- http://benedictcumberbatchgenerator.tumblr.com/


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 31, 2015)

Bandicoot crimpysnitch.

I had to cover my mouth to keep from laughing so I wouldn't wake my boyfriend up.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 31, 2015)

I do have to hand it to him for knowing how to apologize when he accidentally uses outdated terms that are now considered to be racist.  "I'm sorry if you were offended" = NO.  "I make no excuse for my being an idiot and know the damage is done" = Pretty much everyone seems to have forgiven him.  He knows not only when to stop digging but how to sit in the hole he created and wear the Cone of Shame.  (It does help that he used to word while trying to explain that more racial diversity is needed.  It's one of those situations where the *intent* was good, but the execution was *ahem* problematic.)

ETA:  And he didn't pull a Piers Morgan and go all HOW DARE YOU CRITICIZE ME!  I WAS TRYING TO *HELP* YOU UNGRATEFUL PEOPLE!


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 31, 2015)

Also, I think I'm going to have to throw my Feeling Alive coffin kisser away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

I understand they are handmade and will have lumps but this one is insanely lumpy and I just have what seems like a billion other chapsticks so why bother with this one.

Also, it smells oddly like buttered popcorn instead of peaches. For awhile my boyfriend kept telling me I smelled like buttered popcorn and it confused me. I was thinking my lotion just turned on me. Then he used my Chapstick and figured out the smell. It's the coffin kisser. So now all I smell is buttered popcorn. So I'm just gonna toss it. I can use my Krampus kisser now! I only like to have 2-3 open a a time. Plus I lost my GG one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jan 31, 2015)

mikaglam said:


> Also, I think I'm going to have to throw my Feeling Alive coffin kisser away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.
> 
> I understand they are handmade and will have lumps but this one is insanely lumpy and I just have what seems like a billion other chapsticks so why bother with this one.
> 
> Also, it smells oddly like buttered popcorn instead of peaches. For awhile my boyfriend kept telling me I smelled like buttered popcorn and it confused me. I was thinking my lotion just turned on me. Then he used my Chapstick and figured out the smell. It's the coffin kisser. So now all I smell is buttered popcorn. So I'm just gonna toss it. I can use my Krampus kisser now! I only like to have 2-3 open a a time. Plus I lost my GG one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have this weird problem with peach stuff going buttery on me.  It's usually just perfume oil, but this Coffin Kisser did the same thing.  I had chalked it up to the fact that it's supposed to be peach *cobbler*, and I figured that buttery note represented the pastry.  And my open tube is bumpy, too, but the oval shape sits nicely on my keyboard at work (I *have* to have a lip balm sitting there at all times!), so I continue to use it since it's not *gritty* (I've had that happen with other brands).  I think it's just something that happens with a particular ingredient (shea butter, maybe?) in the current formulation, which is why the Coffin Kissers are currently unavailable:  They're reformulating to remove that ingredient.  I still have an unopened Feeling Alive as well as an unopened Impala Peach (plus one of the Santa Kissers on order), though, and I'm going to be interested to see how lumpy those are.  My Grisly Grimoire one seems fine, though, and it's past the age that FA started being bumpy, so maybe it's just an issue with the FAs?


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 31, 2015)

meaganola said:


> I have this weird problem with peach stuff going buttery on me. It's usually just perfume oil, but this Coffin Kisser did the same thing. I had chalked it up to the fact that it's supposed to be peach *cobbler*, and I figured that buttery note represented the pastry. And my open tube is bumpy, too, but the oval shape sits nicely on my keyboard at work (I *have* to have a lip balm sitting there at all times!), so I continue to use it since it's not *gritty* (I've had that happen with other brands). I think it's just something that happens with a particular ingredient (shea butter, maybe?) in the current formulation, which is why the Coffin Kissers are currently unavailable: They're reformulating to remove that ingredient. I still have an unopened Feeling Alive as well as an unopened Impala Peach (plus one of the Santa Kissers on order), though, and I'm going to be interested to see how lumpy those are. My Grisly Grimoire one seems fine, though, and it's past the age that FA started being bumpy, so maybe it's just an issue with the FAs?


Glad to see its just not my nose then! Thought I was going crazy. This is a CK I keep at my boyfriend's dorm so I don't have to dig in my purse to find one and he likes using them too (I ask him all the time if he wants me to buy him one and he's always "nahh I don't need/use Chapstick, but the second I keep one at his place he is always using it, man complex! Also we are that gross couple that share everything, even Chapstick) so I'm going to have to replace it before he gripes.I also have to have chapsticks hidden around at all times. Chapstick addict problems.

None of my other CKs had lumps, at all, that I can recall so maybe FA was a weird batch. I'm positive nothing is wrong with it, I just don't like the feeling.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 31, 2015)

ohsailor said:


> Beenadick Cucumberpants
> 
> pssst- http://benedictcumberbatchgenerator.tumblr.com/


Danglerack Cunningsnatch


----------



## Tamarin (Jan 31, 2015)

My favorite BC nickname (besides BC) is Britishname Complicated   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm partial to Bendydick Crappypants because I'm 12.


----------

